# City and country game



## jay_dizzle_girl (Nov 17, 2005)

I dont know if this have been done on this forum before ...

You have to post a country or city name. You have to think of a country or city name on the last letter of the name, This is sort like the End is the Begining game. example: 

Spain - Next is: N 
So you name a city or country with a N, New-Zealand. 


So I will start 

next is: N
_________________


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

Nepal


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

lithuania


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Austria


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Australia


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Afganistan


----------



## malcman (Jun 24, 2005)

Nepal


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Lithuania


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Angola


----------



## by-mys3lf (Dec 1, 2005)

Africa


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

Annapolis


----------



## jay_dizzle_girl (Nov 17, 2005)

seattle


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

England


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

denmark


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Kansas City


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Yemen


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Nambia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

...ar least I can get creative with this! 

Arkansas


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Syracuse


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elkhart


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

Thailand


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Denmark


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Krakatoa


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Aizu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uruguay


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Yemen


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Netherlands


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Sudan


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Krakatoa


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Amsterdam


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Montana


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Anchorage


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Edmonton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indianapolis


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Sri Lanka


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Yakima


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Annapolis


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Surrey


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Yugoslavia


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Sant Domingo


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Oslo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Havana


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Acapulco


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Oklahoma City


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Yosemite


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

East Rutherford


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Dussledorf


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Falkland Islands


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

San José


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

El salvador


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orlando


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Oman


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

New York City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngstown


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nome


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Edwardsburg


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

ghana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Antananarivo (capital of Madagascar)


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ontario


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oberlin


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Nairobi


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Santiago


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

Ottawa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anniston


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Niger


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Rochester


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rhodes


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Suriname


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

East Liverpool


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Lesotho


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oslo


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

oman


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

New Glarus


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

San Francisco!


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Olympia


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Australia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Algiers


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Spain


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nairobi


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Istanbul


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Gatineau


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Mozambique


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

Ecaudor


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Rough and Ready
(it's in CA)


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Yellow Springs


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Syria


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Arab, AL


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

Argentina


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Aruba


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Akron


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nakuru


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

Urkaine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Edinburgh


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Hartford


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

Nepal


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Lima


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

Armenia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Azerbaijan


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Nauru


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Annapolis


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Avon by the Sea, NJ


----------



## Webster (Mar 8, 2005)

Jacksonville


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Electron WA


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Addis Ababa


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Alcatraz Island, CA


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anchorage


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Edmonton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New York City


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Yellowstone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Etobicoke


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

East Indies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sacramento


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Onalaska


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Atchison


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

New Brunswick


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

khartoum


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Marrakesh


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Honduras


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Street MD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dayton :banana


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nova Scotia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anniston 

(not Jennifer, the city in Alabama)


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Neruda


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Arp TN


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

Newbury


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Yazoo City MI


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Intracoastal City


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Young Harris GA


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Doha


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Albania


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alexandria


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Alsace-Lorraine


----------



## shygirl2006 (Feb 9, 2006)

england...this game is fun!


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

denmark


----------



## Webster (Mar 8, 2005)

Kazakhstan


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Normandy


----------



## shygirl2006 (Feb 9, 2006)

yemen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

(I ain't sayin' Nepal!)

Norway


----------



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

Virgin Islands


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Somalia


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Alpha IO


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Omaha


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Angel Fire NM


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Missouri


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

India


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Ankara, Turkey


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

Yemen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Hampshire


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

Elliciot City, MD


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Ducktown TN


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Nepal


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

lithuania


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

Arizona


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Argentina


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Amsterdam


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Mold WA


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

Almelo


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Oil City LA


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngstown


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

New York City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yarbrough


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Honolulu


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Uzbekistan


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

Newfoundland


----------



## Truwolf (Mar 30, 2004)

Ummm.. err... ahhh... Denmark!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Killington


----------



## anxiouslittleme (Feb 17, 2006)

Newcastle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ekiman


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

Nigeria


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

albania


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aguascalientes


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

surrey


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Yemen


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Niger


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

Rhode Island


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

darlington, england

(pls no niger/nigeria  )


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Dallas


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

Sierra Leone


----------



## Truwolf (Mar 30, 2004)

Elkhart, Indiana


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

yugoslavia


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

amarillo, texas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Osaka


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Alpena


----------



## Flu102 (Jul 11, 2005)

Azerbaijan


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Nanjing


----------



## jca (Feb 7, 2005)

greece


----------



## Flu102 (Jul 11, 2005)

Estonia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Albuquerque


----------



## Flu102 (Jul 11, 2005)

Eritrea


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Amsterdam


----------



## jca (Feb 7, 2005)

madrid


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Denver


----------



## Flu102 (Jul 11, 2005)

Rowanda


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Appalachicola


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Austin


----------



## Truwolf (Mar 30, 2004)

Naples


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

San Francisco


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Ottawa


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Alberta


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Albuqurque


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

East Rutherford


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Dover


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rotterdam


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Martinsville


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Endicott


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Tijuana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Austin


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

New Orleans


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

San Antonio


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Orlando


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ottawa


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Algonac


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Canada


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Australia


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Antarctica


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Andorra


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Alsace-Lorraine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elmhurst


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

Tanzania


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Atlanta


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

Amhurst


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Timbuktu


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Sterling Heights


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

San Marcos


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

San Juan


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Newfoundland


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Denmark


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Krakatoa


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Altoona


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Atlanta, georgia


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Alberta


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

Argentina


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Anaheim


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

merrimack


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Kenya


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

Alberta


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Aberdeen


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Niger


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Rwanda


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Albany


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Yemen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nogales


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Sacramento


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Oman


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nigeria


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

Albany


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

suppressed said:


> Albany


:eek twice on the same page!

Yoder


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Russia


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> suppressed said:
> 
> 
> > Albany
> ...


oops !!!!! :lol :fall

Andover


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Russia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

suppressed said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > suppressed said:
> ...


Don't worry, Suppressed - it's all good! 
Raleigh


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

hartford


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Denmark


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Killington


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

New Lisbon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Newport News


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

South Korea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Allentown


----------



## Myself (Dec 27, 2004)

New Orleans


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Saint Lucia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Arkadelphia


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Aspen


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

Norfolk


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Krakow


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Walla Walla


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ashgabat


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Timbuktu


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Uzbekistan (sorry if my spelling's off)


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

New York


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Kashmir


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Rome


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

El Alamein


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nome


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

East Prussia


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Albania


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Arkansas


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

St. Louis


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

St. Ignace


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Egypt


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

The Hague


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Ethiopia


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Austria


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Argentina


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Angola


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

Angora


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Afghanistan


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Norway


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Yemen


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

North Haverbrook


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Kenya


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Arcadia


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Azerbaijan


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Norway


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yugoslavia


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Algeria


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Augusta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adelaide


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Elizabethtown


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nicaragua


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Australia


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Annapolis


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Saskatoon


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

New Kensington


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

nazareth


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Harrisburg


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Germany


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Yellow Stone


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Estonia


----------



## LincolnAveFrogger (Feb 2, 2004)

anchorage


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Annapolis


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

St. Louis


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Sydney


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yugoslavia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Appleton


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Norway


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Yugoslavia


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

armenia


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Andover.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

reno


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

Orono


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Oman


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nuremburg


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Greenland


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Denmark


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Kuwait


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Thailand


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dubai


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ireland


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

derby


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Yemen


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Nairobi


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Iceland


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Dallas


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Sacromento


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Orlando


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Ottawa


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Alexandria


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Antelope


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Ebensburg


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Egypt


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Tallahassee (sp?)


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Edinsborough


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Halifax


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xenia
(yes, there is a city near me called that - the '74 tornado struck and then another one in '00)


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

Acton


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Norway


----------



## Urkidding (Oct 12, 2005)

Yellowknife


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Ethiopia


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Augusta


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ashgabat


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Turkey


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Yemen


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

nigeria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ames


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

San Francisco


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oshkosh


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Holland


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Dubai


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Inuvik


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Katoomba.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Acropolis


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Spain


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Normandy


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nottingham


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Missoula


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alamogordo


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Orange


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Ecuador


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

russia


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Aleutian Islands


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Spain


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Netherlands


----------



## ophelia (Feb 29, 2004)

Seattle


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Ethiopia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It just occurred to me that a lot of places begin and end with A. :stu

Arkansas <- after some thought and running through a lot of A places. We could go into an infinite loop if we aren't careful. :lol


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

san antonio


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Orlando



millenniumman75 said:


> It just occurred to me that a lot of places begin and end with A. :stu
> 
> Arkansas <- after some thought and running through a lot of A places. We could go into an infinite loop if we aren't careful. :lol


I've noticed that too, so I try not have it end in A but...I couldn't really think of many E countries. :doh


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

Oregon


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Nagasaki


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indonesia


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Arabia


----------



## LincolnAveFrogger (Feb 2, 2004)

Arlington


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Norwich


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Hamburg


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Greenwich


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Halifax (got any X-named cities?)


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Xenia


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

i stand corrected!

Albania


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adak


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Kazakystan (I know I didn't spell that right, but I got that one wrong on a test earlier this year too)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Nyngan.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kazakhstan (I think)

Nairobi


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Iceland.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Denmark


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Kayseri.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Innuvik


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Kiev.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Verdun


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

Nunavut


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

Tahoe


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Edelweiss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stockholm


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Mount Clemens


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Saskatchewan


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Narnia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Avon


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Norway


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Yemen.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nepal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lexington


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

New Brunswick


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kansas


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Seattle.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Edmonton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Natchez


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Zealand (just a hunch, if there's a New Zealand, there has to be a Zealand)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dover


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Rhinelander


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ringgold


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Dublin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

North Manchester


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Roedville


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

East Hampton


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

North Haverbrook


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kirksville


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Erskeville.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

elton


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Ninevah (capital of the former Assyrian empire). Now you may cross the bridge of death.

BTW, wasn't North Haverbrook one of the towns where the monorail guy on the Simpsons built one of his monorails?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah, I was hoping someone would catch it!

Hartford


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Dunedoo.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Osterville


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Essex


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

Xanten


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Nonantum (part of Newton)


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Malta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amundsen


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nueterduerf


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Finland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dresden


----------



## distrACTION (Feb 11, 2004)

Nicaragua


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anaheim


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Monroe Falls.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Somalia


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Abbotsford


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Dusseldorf


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Frankfurt.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

terre haute


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elmhurst


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Terrace


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Edward's Cove


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Equatorial Guinea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Armenia


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Akron


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Newcastle.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ethiopia


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Akrotiri


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Italy


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yemen.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Nowheresville


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

East Timor


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Raleigh


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Hilton Head


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Deadwood


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Denmark


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kingston


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

North Dakota


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Azerbaijan


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

Nairobi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iceland


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Deerfield


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Damascus


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Scotland


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Djibouti


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ilraut


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Tuvalu


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ukraine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Estonia


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Atlantis


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Smithers


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

Stockholm


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Marrakesh


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hollywood


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dover


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Reykjavik


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

kalamazoo


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Oregon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We're getting pretty good with these locations! :boogie :boogie :boogie

Niagara Falls


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Split


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Timbuktu


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Uruguay


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Yokohama


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Antarctica.


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Azerban


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

New Brunswick


----------



## MountainTime (Jun 1, 2006)

Kabul


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

.


----------



## MountainTime (Jun 1, 2006)

Nagasaki


----------



## Mozzie (Jun 6, 2006)

Italy


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Yemen


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Nairobi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iceland


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Dhekelia


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Annapolis


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

San Fransisco.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Oulu


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Uruguay.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Athens


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Going off the "a" in Silvania...

Azerbaijan


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Nanortalik


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kalgoorlie


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Edmonton.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nanking


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Guantanamo


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

Orlando


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Oneida (TN)


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Addis Ababa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Algiers


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Schaffhausen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nome


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Eureka


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Alberta.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Albania


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Addis Ababa


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Antananarivo


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Oslo


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Ouagadougou


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Uzbakistan


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Nicosia


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Angolia


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Arkansas


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Squamish


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Haifa


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## MountainTime (Jun 1, 2006)

Islamabad


----------



## mizzimad (Jun 12, 2006)

Dubai


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Ireland


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Decatur


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Rhode Island


----------



## mizzimad (Jun 12, 2006)

Denmark


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kuwait


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Tibet


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Trincomalee


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Eilat


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Tipaburra.


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Aruba


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Asuncion


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Nigeria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Auckland


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Darfur


----------



## MountainTime (Jun 1, 2006)

Rawanda


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Anchorage


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ecuador

(We're getting pretty good coming up with unique places! :yes)


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Rishikesh


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Hong Kong


----------



## MountainTime (Jun 1, 2006)

Guam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Montreal


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Luxembourg


----------



## MountainTime (Jun 1, 2006)

Genoa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - this is getting good! 

um A?

Atchison


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

New York


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kamloops


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Sydney


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Yaounde


----------



## MountainTime (Jun 1, 2006)

El Salvador


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Rome


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Elbasan


----------



## mizzimad (Jun 12, 2006)

Nairobi


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Isafjorour


----------



## MountainTime (Jun 1, 2006)

Rhodes


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Saskatchewan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Napoli


----------



## mizzimad (Jun 12, 2006)

Ibadan


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Nimibia


----------



## mizzimad (Jun 12, 2006)

Atmore



(veeeeeeeeeeery small Alabama town)


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Atwood


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Darfur


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Riyadh


----------



## mizzimad (Jun 12, 2006)

Hattiesburg


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

Greenland


----------



## mizzimad (Jun 12, 2006)

Darnah


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Hanoi


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Denmark


----------



## mizzimad (Jun 12, 2006)

Kuwait


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Tallinn


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Norway


----------



## mizzimad (Jun 12, 2006)

Yuma


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Amsterdam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Manchester


----------



## mizzimad (Jun 12, 2006)

Rwanda


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Antartica


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

Annapolis


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Singapore


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Eritrea


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Antwerp


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

Poland


----------



## mizzimad (Jun 12, 2006)

Dothan


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Nantucket


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

Taipei


----------



## blind360 (May 31, 2006)

Bora Bora


----------



## mizzimad (Jun 12, 2006)

Azerbaijan


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Nairobi


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

India


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Albany


----------



## mizzimad (Jun 12, 2006)

Yozgat


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

Taipei


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

Inglewood


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Dominican Republic


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

Coeur D'Alene


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Estonia


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Algeria


----------



## mizzimad (Jun 12, 2006)

Abu Ghraib


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Belize


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

man I don't know what happens sometimes - thanks Millenniuman!! :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whoops, we've got a broken link in the chain....
Let me be the missing link :troll.

Belize

Ezmich (town in Iran)

Canada

....now
Altamonte Springs


----------



## mizzimad (Jun 12, 2006)

Sacramento


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Ontario


----------



## MORGS (Apr 9, 2006)

oshkosh 8)


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Honduras


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Salem


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Marrakesh


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Hell


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Ljubljana


----------



## MountainTime (Jun 1, 2006)

Altoona


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

abuzacab


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Burundi


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Italy


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Yangjiang


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Greenland


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

Djibouti


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Illoqqortoormiut


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Tel Aviv


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Venice


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Ethiopia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Appleton


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Namest Nad Oslav


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Venice


----------



## drummingforsanity (Apr 21, 2006)

Estonia


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Abramovskij Majak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kamchatka


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Andalusia


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Abong-mbang


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Germany


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yoder


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Raleigh


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Hainan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nagasaki


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

Indianapolis


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Sri Lanka


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Iceland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dhaka


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Ali-goodarz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zanzibar


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Regina


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Annapolis


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Seattle


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

East Lansing


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Guyana


----------



## distrACTION (Feb 11, 2004)

Austin


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Nicaugara (spelled incorrectly, I know)


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Astoria


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Albany


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Yellowknife


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Eugene


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Effingham


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Madison Heights


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Australia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amundsen-Scott


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Tunisia


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Ashland


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Denmark


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Kamloops


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Spain


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Namibia


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Aspen


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Nairobi


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Illinois


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Slidell


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Lincoln


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

North Haverbrook


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Kenya


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Arlen


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Norway


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Yorkshire


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

England


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Denver


----------



## dangat (Jul 11, 2006)

Rehoboth Beach


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Huntington


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Normandy


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Yemen


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Norway


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Yarmouth


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Hamburg


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Greenland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dar es Salaam


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Amsterdam


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Mongolia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amman


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nova Scotia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Iridonia


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Anacortis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sault Sainte Marie


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Elin


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Everett


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toledo


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Oliver


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rome


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Everville


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Enderby


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

York


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Krakatoa


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Aspen


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

New York


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Kenya


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aberdeen


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Nepalm


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Malaysia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple Valley


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Yonkers


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Saskatoon


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Sweden


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Namibia


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Arizona


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Albany


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

yugoslavia


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Australia


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Albania


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

Ashland


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Denmark


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kansas City


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Yemen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Netherlands


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Sieradz


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Zurich


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Hawaii


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Iowa


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

argentina


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Andersonville


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elkhart :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

turkey


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngstown


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Athens


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Illinois


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

Spain


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Nashville


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

Atlanta


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Austin


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

newark


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

Kansas City


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

netherlands


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

_there sure is a lot of 'a' on here._

Allen Park


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Kenya


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

anarctica


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Allen


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Newhaven


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

New York City


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Yarrow


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

Winnipeg


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

greenland


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Dunedin


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

england


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Detroit


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Tanzania


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

Austria


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Allegan


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

nigeria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Altamonte Springs


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

Sudan


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Nakusp


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

Pyang yang


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gainesville


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Etobicoke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Easton


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

Netherlands


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Sterling Heights


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Southfield


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Democratic Republic of Congo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Osceola


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

Athens


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Serbia


----------



## inactive (Sep 27, 2005)

andorra


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

adrian


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Nashville


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

Elkhart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ladybugs said:


> Elkhart


W00T! ShOuT oUt! :boogie :boogie :boogie

Tipton


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

nairobi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indianola


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Allegan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

North Manchester


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

rwanda


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anniston


----------



## ladybugs (Jun 14, 2006)

Norway


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Yonkers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stockton


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Nipissing


----------



## Webster (Mar 8, 2005)

Germany


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yuma


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Albany


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yorba Linda


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Afghanistan


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

El Paso


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Oman


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

*N*etherlands


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Sacramento


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Ottawa


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Anaheim


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Millinocket


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Trenton


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nazareth


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Harrisburg


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Germany


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Yemen


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Norristown


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

North Dakota


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Atlantic City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yellowknife


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Elkhorn


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Northumberland


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Duluth


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Hamsburg


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

gretna


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Athens


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Sacramento


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Oceanside


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Elkton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Brunswick


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Kingston


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Norwood


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Detroit


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Toms River


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ringgold


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Dundee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Evergreen


----------



## aberration (Jun 18, 2006)

Naples


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Solon


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Norway


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yonkers


----------



## Feien (Feb 12, 2007)

Senegal


----------



## Sinya (Feb 14, 2005)

London


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Nova Scotia


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Athens


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Spartanburg


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Geneva


----------



## krisml24 (Feb 7, 2007)

Albuquerque


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Edinburgh


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Hatboro


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Opelika


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)

Arlington


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

New Brunswick


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kill Devil Hills


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)

> Kill Devil Hills


Mom's family is actually from there. Small world.

Salvo, N.C.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I needed a city that started with K real bad; it was the only thing I could think of other than Killington, VT. I don't feel like skiing after our snowstorms! :lol

Ocala


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Allegan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Norcross


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

St Ignace


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Egypt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Topeka


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Argentina


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alameda


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Ann Arbor


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Russia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anchorage


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

England


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dunkirk


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Kalamazoo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Otway


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)

Yorktown


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice'


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ekiman


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Norwalk


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Kansas City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yalta


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Anchorage


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Emerald Isle.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

East Lansing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Georgetown


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

North Manitou


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Union Pier


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Rabat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Pas (a city in Manitoba, Canada! :banana)


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Swartz Creek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Effingham


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Manitou Beach


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hartford


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Deckerville


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ewing


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Grand Blanc


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Chicago


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Oman


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

netherlands, the


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Sacramento


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Orange County


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yuma


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Arlington


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nome


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Edelweiss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stockholm


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Monterrey


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yellowknife


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Evanston


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Niles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Seoul


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Las Vega$!!!!!!


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Saskatchewan


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

New New York


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Kankakee


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

El Terraro


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Omaha


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Atkinson


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

New Castle


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Enola


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Atlanta


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Acabo


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Oshkosh


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Hilldale


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

east moline


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

East Westland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Demopolis


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Swaziland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dorchester


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Rochester


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Riverside


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ellings


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Stamford, Connecticut


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tyler


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Uganda


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Atlanta


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Arbin


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Newport


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Teakwood


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Davenport


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Teterboro


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

Edit: Ontario


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Oshkosh


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Hell


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Lima


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Asuncion


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

New Brunswick


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kirtland


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Dalyville


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Eagle


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

East Point


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Temecula


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Allen Park


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Keris


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Saginaw


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

West Haverbrook


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Kenya


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Appleton


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Nome


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ellingsborough


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Harsens Island


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Denmark


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Kiev


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Victorville


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elko


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Oakley


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yalta


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Arlen


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Novi


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Island Lake


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Elver


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Raleigh


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Hattiesburg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Greenwood


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Denver


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Redford Township


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Portsmouth


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

haiti


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Irie


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

England


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dhahran


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Norway


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Yemen


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Nazareth


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Haiti


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Iceland


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Dirim


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Monaco


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

But Monaco's a principality!  

Oman


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Nashville


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

East Lansing


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Guwahati (yup its a city).


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Irvine


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Edinburgh


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

hamburg, germany


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Georgetown


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

New Castle


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Easterville


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

England


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Dyersville


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Evanston


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Albany


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Ypsilanti


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Iceland


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Davenport


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Talsman


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Newport Beach


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Ottawa


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Alpine Heights


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

San Bernadino


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Ottawa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aardmore


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Everidge


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

East Lansing


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Georgetown...unless past cities don't count. Is there a city named Georgetown? I dunno...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Jack said:


> Georgetown...unless past cities don't count. Is there a city named Georgetown? I dunno...


Yes there is.....west of Denver on the I-70

Needles (california)


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Sac-town


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

North Carolina


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Austin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nottingham


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Maldives


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Spain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nicosia


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Africa


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Aspen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nanking


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Germany


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Yemen


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nepal


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Lisbon


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Nicolet


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Turkmenistan


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

New York


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Kenya


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amman


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

nevada


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Algiers


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Saskatchewan


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Natal


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Lieuwentendyk


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Keego Harbor


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Reno


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Ontario


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

ottawa


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Angola


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Auburn Hills


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Sheboygen


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Newcastle


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Erie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

East Liverpool


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Liverpool


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Lake Leelanau


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Ukraine


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Estonia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Attleboro


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Osaka


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Andover


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Raleigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hartford


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Davisburg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gettysburg


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Genesee


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Eritrea


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Arbutus Beach


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Hanover


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Reno


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Ollie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Evanston


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Nova Scotia


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Ankara


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Anjiucut


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Tecumseh


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Hanoi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ionia


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Angola


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Algonac


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Chad


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Denmark


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Keweenaw Bay


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Yemen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Newkirk


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Kinderhook


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Kiribati


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Ishpeming


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Genoa


----------



## DuckandCover (Sep 20, 2007)

Addis Ababa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Athens


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Spain


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Newaygo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ocala


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Adamsville


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Edmonton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nassau


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Ur


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rockville


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Edinborough


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Helsinki


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Ireland


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Devereaux


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice try, getting tricky with the X

I'll venture a guess at Xuzhou


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

And the U is any better?

Uniopolis


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Schultz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zanzibar


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ogden


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Nola


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Appleton


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Naples


----------



## Roxi (Oct 17, 2007)

Siria


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Atlantic City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yalta


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Ireland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dakar


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Rome


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Effingham


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Madagascar


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Romania


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

Azerbaijan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nicosia


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Almaty


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Ypsilanti


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Isle of Man


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

New Zealand


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Denmark


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Estonia


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Albania


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ashland


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Dominican Republic


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Edinburg


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Gabon


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

Nigeria


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Allouez


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zanzibar


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

Rhode Island


----------



## parsimoniously yours (Nov 10, 2007)

Djibouti


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Ireland


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Ding Dong, Texas

:lol for real


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

grenada


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Albany


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Yemen


----------



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

Netherlands


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sirgut


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tibet


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Timbuktu


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Ukraine


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Ensley Center


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ecuador


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oslo


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Oman


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Naples.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Syria


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Annapolis


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Stockholm


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Micronesia


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Allentown


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Nacadoches


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Sweden


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nanking


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Germany


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Yemen


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Nashville


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Edmonton


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Nájera


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Amherst


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Toronto


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Orangeville


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ecuador


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Regina


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Alps


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Saskatoon


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

New Orleans


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Slovakia


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Atlanta


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Austria


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Arden


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Naples


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Sao Paulo


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Oslo


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Orlando


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ontario


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Oakland


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Dallas


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

San Francisco


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Orangeville


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

England


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Delaware


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Estonia


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Albania


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Auckland


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Denmark


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Kansas


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Sweden


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Norfolk


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Kanazawa


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Aberdeen


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Netherlands


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Scarborough


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hamilton


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

New England


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Delaware


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Eastbourne


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

El Dorado


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Nigeria


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Alphaville


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Erlanger


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Regina


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Adelaide


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Estonia


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Albany


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yemen


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

New Zealand


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Denmark


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kurdistan


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Newcastle


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

England


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Denmark


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Kenya


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Austria


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Amsterdam


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Madagascar


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Riyadh


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hanover


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Rome


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Edinburgh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Huntington


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nottingham


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Montreal


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Leeds


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Sacramento


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Oslo


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

OakRidge


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Estonia


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Alphaville


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

East Hill


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Luthania


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Azerbaijan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Norfolk


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Kosovo


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Otaku


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Uruguay


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yugoslavia


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Arecibo


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Olympia


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Aspen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Norwood


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Deutschland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dover


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Rhode Island


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dystopia


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Atlantis


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Serbia


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Atlanta


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Alden


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Najaf


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Finland


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Denver


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Russia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Atlantic City


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yemen


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nantucket


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Tanzania


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Auckland City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yarborough


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hasborough


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hamilton


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nashua


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Amsterdam


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Maui


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indianapolis


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sicily


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yugoslavia


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Anchorage


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Egypt


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tallahassee


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

East Timor


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ontonagon


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Negaunee


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Edgewood


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Denmark


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keewenaw (Copper would love that I put that in! :lol)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walla Walla


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Acapulco


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Omaha


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Akron


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Nepal


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lithuania


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anaheim


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Miramar


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Netherlands


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sydney


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yellowknife


----------



## Evem (Jan 4, 2008)

Egypt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tonopah


----------



## Evem (Jan 4, 2008)

Hungary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuma


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Angkor


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rockville


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eugene


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Edinburg


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Greenwich


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hamilton


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Napanee


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Estonia


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Amsterdam


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Mississauga


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Amboy


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yugoslavia


----------



## Addi (Jan 3, 2008)

Armenia


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Afghanistan


----------



## Evem (Jan 4, 2008)

Nigeria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adak


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Kelso-Longview


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wichita


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> Wichita


*sings the White Stripes* "I'm going to Wichita, far from this opera for evermore..."

Acandi


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Istanbul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Las Vegas


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Singapore


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Edinburgh


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Honshu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uganda


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Angola


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Albuquerque


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Estonia


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Aruba


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Azerbaijan


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Newcastle


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

European Union


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

New London


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Noelville


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

England


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Darlington


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Norton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New York


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Regina


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Alberic


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Costa Rica


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anderson


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

North Edmonton


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Nottingham


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Madrid


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Dartmouth


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Hungary


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Yugoslavia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Athens


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Sagunto


----------



## DSW (Apr 18, 2007)

Oslo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> Hungary


You go, Mouse! :boogie :boogie :boogie

Oslo ..... O

Ocala


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Amsterdam


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Madagascar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raleigh


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Houston


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Niagara Falls


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Seattle


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Edmonton


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

narnia


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Athens


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Spain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nome


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ethiopia


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

aztlan :banana


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nicaragua


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amsterdam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Montpellier (the one in France)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rimini


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Zanzibar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roanoke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elkhorn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Napoli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ibiza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anderson


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

New York


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Kathmandu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adak


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Kenya


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Atwater


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Raipur


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Reykjavik


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kalamazoo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oshkosh


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hyperbadad


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

De Tour Village


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Effingham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mobile


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ellington


----------



## Blueispretty (Feb 4, 2008)

New York


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Kyoto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oklahoma City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngstown


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Napanee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eugene


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

workinprogress87 said:


> Nappanee


Where did you get that? :lol

Elmwood


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Deerbourne (sp?)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

El Dorado


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oman


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Nanking , China


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Grosny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakima


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Andover


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Rotterdam


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Milan


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nova Scotia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ashbury


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

York


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Kent City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yarborough


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hasborough


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Houston


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nazareth


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Hanoi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indianapolis


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

juarez


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Zimbabwe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elkhart


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Truth or Consequences


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Sydney (dunno if this was used before, I am not going to trawl through 90+ pages to find out).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuma


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Albertville


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

Ethiopia


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Albany


----------



## Lilium (Feb 24, 2008)

Yemen!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nicosia


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Antilles, Lesser


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Royal Oak


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Konigsberg


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

Georgia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amarillo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Odessa


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

Antwerp


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Puerto Rico


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oakland


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Denver


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Rapid City


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

copper said:


> Rapid City


York


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klamath Falls


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Syracuse


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elko


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

Oman


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Norway


----------



## Untergang (May 19, 2008)

Yaoundé


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ecuador


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Rwanda


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Australia


----------



## Untergang (May 19, 2008)

Antananarivo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ottumwa


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Afghanistan


----------



## Untergang (May 19, 2008)

Nouakchott


----------



## DB71991 (May 13, 2008)

Turkey


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Yugoslavia



Untergang said:


> Antananarivo


Learn something new every day...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Antwerp


----------



## Untergang (May 19, 2008)

Philadelphia!


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Annapolis


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Senegal


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Luxembourg


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Georgia (the country, not the state. :lol)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aspen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Niger (I don't know the capital of that country. :stu


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rammstein


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Namibia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abilene


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Echo Park


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kalamazoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oakland


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Del Toro


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Osaka


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Fiera said:


> Osaka


Azerbadijan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nantucket


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Trinidad and Tobago


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devonport


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Toronto


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Omaha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Albury


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yemen


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nazareth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hanoi


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ivangrad


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Denmark


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Kazakhstan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nairobi


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Indianapolis


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sicily


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Yonkers


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Samokov


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Vancouver


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Reykjavík


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Kuwait City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yamagata


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adak


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Kendall


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Lawrence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ellensburg


----------



## curi0us (Jun 23, 2008)

Guadalajara


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Athens


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

Spain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Orleans


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

Sicily


----------



## epi (Mar 16, 2008)

Yerevan


----------



## curi0us (Jun 23, 2008)

Nagasaki


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

India


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Astoria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alton


----------



## curi0us (Jun 23, 2008)

Newport


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taipei


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ixtapa


----------



## curi0us (Jun 23, 2008)

Arlington


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nottingham


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Manchester


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Richmond Hill


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

uhhhhhh... Lebanon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nancy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yemen


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

niger


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Romania


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abilene


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elko


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Omaha


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Agincourt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacoma


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Adelaide


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Edmonton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nykoping


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Galveston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Newark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kapanga


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Amsterdam


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Mali


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ibiza


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Afghanistan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nicaragua


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Antartica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dusseldorf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

(bump)

Dusseldorf


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Finland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dothan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nimes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stockholm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Manzini


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Istanbul


----------



## tomm87 (May 22, 2009)

Liverpool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lincoln City


----------



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

T0r0nt0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Okinawa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Athens


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

San Diego


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Oman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nampula


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

(bump)

Nampula


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Amsterdam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mandvi


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Iceland


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Detroit


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Turin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Najaf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Farmington


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

New Orleans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shimizu


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Uruguay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yendi


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Iceland


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

denmark


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> denmark


Kalona


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abisko


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

oslo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oaxaca


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

amsterdam


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Mexico


----------



## Oppilolik (Jul 11, 2009)

Osaka


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Azerbaijan


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

norway


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Yemen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New South Wales


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

san diego


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Oman


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

New York


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

kazakhstan


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

Nantes


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

Seoul


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

liberty


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

Novosibirsk


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Keflavik


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kaesong


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

gothem city


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ypsilanti


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ithaca:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Athens


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Seoul


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Laos


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

South America


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Australia!!!!!!!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Alaska


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

Albania


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

afghanistan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Bedford


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

delaware


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Edinburgh


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

hoboken


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Norway


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Yokohama


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Azerbaijan


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Naples


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

TimidTalker said:


> Sicily


y u do this?

alsd;kfjlk;dasjfk......YEMEN


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Istanbul


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Kabul


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Lansing


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Senegal


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Lake Michigan


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Argentina


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Amsterdam


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Morocco


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

Ontario


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Olean


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Nineveh 

Nineveh, by the way, is the answer to the bridgekeeper's question "what is the capital of Assyria?" in Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Houston


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Dantooine


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Dublin


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Nebraska


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Akron


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

New York City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngstown


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Nashville


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Egypt


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Tokyo


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Oslo


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Ottawa


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Anchorage


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

England


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Darwin


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

New Jersey


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

yemen


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Norway


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

yorktown


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nairobi


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Indonesia


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Austin


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Nigeria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amberley


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

York


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

nepal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lebanon


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Nova Scotia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Asheville


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Ertirea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Algiers


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Stockholm


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Mauritius


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Sudan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New York


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Korea


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Anaheim.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Mount Lebanon


----------



## kidfortoday (Oct 23, 2009)

Nairobi


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

ireland


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

dormont


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tenerife


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

estonia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Asheville


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

endicott


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tirane


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

eden


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

nashville


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

edmonton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Orleans


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Somalia (the infamous)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Athens


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Slovakia


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

ankara


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

Amegakure


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

edinborough


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Homer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rome


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Endwell


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lafayette


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

el salvador


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rwanda


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

al Jumhuriyya al Jazaa'iriyya al Dimuqratiyya ash Sha'biyya. aka: Algeria


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

astana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Antwerp


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

phnom penh


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Hancock


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

kazakhstan


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

New York


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Kabul


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

lithuania


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Armenia.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Azerbaijan


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Nicaragua


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

al kuwayt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tanzania


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

glasgow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wichita


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

georgia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Annapolis


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

San Antonio


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Oman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Napoli


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

indianapolis


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Scranton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nyiregyhaza


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Appalachian


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Norfolk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kokomo


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Ontario


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Osaka


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anderson


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

New Plymouth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hartford


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Denver


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rochester


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Reno


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orrville


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Egypt


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ticonderoga


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Algeria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Antwerp


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Philippines


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

syracuse


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Escanaba


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Andorra


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Afghanistan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Namibia


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Antarctica


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amman


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Nepal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

libya


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Auburn


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Netherlands


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Stratford


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

devonshire


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Enon


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Norwich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hartford


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Doncaster.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Raleigh


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

huntsville


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Etna


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

arkansas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stanton


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Galway


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Yemen


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Naples


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

St. Petersburg


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Germany


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ypsilanti


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ithaca


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hellas


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Sweeden


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Norway


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Yugoslavia


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Aberdeen


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Nigeria


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Anchorage


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

England


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Denmark


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Kutztown


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

New Zealand


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

delaware


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Eagle


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Edinburgh


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Hungary


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

YoVille :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eritrea


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

North Korea... When will the Korean peninsula be united? :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Albania


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Apache Junction


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Netherlands


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Southfield


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Dallas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Steubenville


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Ethiopia


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Albany


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngstown


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Norwich


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

hampshire


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eaton


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Newfoundland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dubai


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Ithaca


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Seneca Falls


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Albert Lee


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

edo


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Ocoee


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ethiopia


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Afghanistan


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Nova Scotia


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Andorra... a tiny country between France and Spain. :yes


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Belgium


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Morocco


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Oregon


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

New York


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Kansas City


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yugoslavia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Axelrod


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

denmark


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Kenya


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Atterboro


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

oslo


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

oxford


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dover


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Rexburg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gainesville


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Eagleville


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Easton


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Niagara Falls


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Sweden


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

New York City


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yorktown


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Newcastle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ely


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yosemite


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Egilsstadir


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Rheinfelden


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Norwalk


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 9, 2009)

Knoxville


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

East Brady


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yankton


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

New Brunswick


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 9, 2009)

Kenya


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Australia


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 9, 2009)

Amsterdam


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Mexico


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Oman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

North Platte


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Essen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Niles


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Scranton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nottingham


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Myanmar


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Reno


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ontario


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Olean


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Nambia


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Amster Amster Dam Dam Dam..


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

mexico


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okinawa


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Argentina


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Awatukee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Effingham


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Monroeville


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Ecuador


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Concord


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dorchester


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Reykjavik


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kingston


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Niagara Falls


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

South Australia


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Appalachia


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Aachen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nyiregyhaza


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Aix-la-Chapelle


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

England England England


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Denmark


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Kutztown


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Nairobi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Istanbul


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Lithuania


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ankara


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Argentina


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Antwerp


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Phoenix 

=-P (No you can't use P!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xai Xai


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Xanten (a city in Germany )
Edit: Dammit!
Uhh, Italy


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Naples


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Sweden


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Norfolk


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Kenya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Algeciras


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Is that a real place? Algiers is, but I have never heard of that one - it sounds like Al-Jazeera :afr.

Saskatoon


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Algeciras is a city is Spain.

Nice


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Esquimalt


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Toronto


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

S****horpe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eliye Springs (Kenya)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Swaziland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dublin


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Netherlands


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

St. Paul


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Lebanon


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Nauru


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Uganda


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Afghanistan


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

New Jersey


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

York


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Kansas


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Senegal


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Laos


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Singapore


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Albania


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Australia


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

albemarle


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Edison


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

New Zealand


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Denmark


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kazakhstan


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Norway.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Nicosia


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Armenia


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

argentina


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Aarhus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Singapore


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

England


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Addis Ababa


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Amsterdam


----------



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)

Mozambique


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Tunisia


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Afghanistan


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Albuquerque


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ethiopia


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Austria


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

Antwerp !!!!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Poland


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Dominican Republic


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

Chicago


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Oman


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Norfolk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kuwait


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Tilburg


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Guam


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Mongolia


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Australia


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Atlantic City


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

New York


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Kentucky


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

York


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Kenya


----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)

Azerbaijan


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Norway


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yokohama


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ankara


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Auckland


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Denver


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Raleigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hong Kong


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Greenland


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Denmark


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kansas


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Syria


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Argentina


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Azerbaijan


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Norfolk


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Kyrgyzstan


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Nicaragua


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Albania


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

Azerbaijan


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nigeria


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Angola


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

Avignon


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

Northern Ireland


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Denpasar


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Riyadh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Haiti


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

Iceland


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

Kuwait


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Tripoli


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Italy


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Yantai


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Indonesia


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Auckland


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

Djibouti


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

India


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Azerbaijan


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Netherlands


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Slovenia


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Albania


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Australia.


Running out of A's :lol


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Albuquerque


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Easton


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Newport


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Tanzania


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Argentina


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Allentown


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Nashville


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Thailand


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Kenya


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Armenia


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Alaska


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Aachen


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Alert


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Tanzania


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Albania


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Albury


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

YUgoSLAvia


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Austin


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

N'Djamena


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Auckland


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Dakar


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Riyadh


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Hobart


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Tokyo


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Oman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Norfolk


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Kansas.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Santiago


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Ougadougou


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Uruguay


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yemen.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

New Zealand


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Denmark


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Khmer Rouge (I think that's how it's spelled).


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ethiopia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amsterdam


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Monaco


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Oakland


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Dominica


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ashland


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Boston


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

New York


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Kentucky


----------



## NWZ (Dec 21, 2011)

Yelm


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Minneapolis


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Sweden


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

New Caledonia


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Alabama


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Australia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

athens


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

San Francisco


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Oman


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Northern Ireland


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Dominican Republic


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Chile


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Albania


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Auckland


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Devon


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

New Zealand


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Denmark


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kyrgyzstan


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Namibia


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Angola


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Athens


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Somalia


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Indonesia


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Ankara


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Arcadia


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Aachen


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Nepal


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Luxembourg


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Geneva


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Australia


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Adelaide


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

England


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Dallas


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Syria


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Austin


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

New Jersey


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

York


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Knoxville


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

America. Derp


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Atlantic City


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yetiland


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Denver


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Rotorua


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ann Arbor


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Rotterdam


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

malaysia


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

australia


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Austria


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Auckland


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Dunedin


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

New Zealand :b


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Djibouti


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

India


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Antarctica


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Gosh with all the A's.

Afghanistan


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Nigeria

another A lool :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indianola


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Auckland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Downers Grove


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

El Paso


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Okinawa


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Adelaide


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Tanzania


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Algeria


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Aberdeen


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nepal


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Lisbon


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Norway


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yokohama


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Athol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Lebanon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Norfolk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kuwait


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

tunis


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweden


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nicaragua


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Manchester


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Romania


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Alabama


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Azerbaijan


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

New Zealand


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Dortmund


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Denver


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Rangoon


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nostradamus.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Saskatoon


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

nice


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Aachen


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Naples


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Southport


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Tokyo


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Osaka


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Don't cry for me... Argentina


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Australia


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Andreas


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

salem


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Madeira


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Acapulco


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Oman


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Natchez


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Zweibrücken


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

New Zealand :b


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Denmark


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kenya


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Auckland


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Derbent


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Toronto


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Osaka


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ankara


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Australia


----------



## Starr (Mar 7, 2012)

Aomori


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

India


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alabama


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

albuquerque


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Eagle Pass


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Saskatoon


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

New York


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Kansas


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

San Francisco


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Orlando


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Osaka


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Auckland


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Auckland


:clap

Denver


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Rotorua


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Adelaide


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Euphoria


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Afghanistan


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Nauru


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

united states


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Australia


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Amsterdam


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Mauritius


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Singapore


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sweden


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Norway


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Yemen


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

Netherlands


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Sankt-Peterburg


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ghana


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Alaska


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Albania


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Auckland


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Denver


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Russia


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Austria


----------



## Headquater (Jul 30, 2012)

Trelleborg


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Gelsenkirchen


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Elkridge


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ecuador


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Manchester


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Romania


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Atlanta


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Austria


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Australia  just to be annoying and keep the A train going


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

arkansas


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Swaziland


----------



## Western Front (Jun 9, 2012)

Djibouti


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Italy


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yum Kippur


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rwanda


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Aberystwyth


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Honduras


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Swaziland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dubai


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Houston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nepal


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

New York


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Korea


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Andorra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Austin


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

nijmegen


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Nassau


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orlando


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Oostende


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Edam


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

idontgiveadamn said:


> Maastricht (this should be renamed to "Dutch and Flemish cities game" :d)


Lololololol! Jazeker! De Nederlandstaligen nemen het overrr!

Chaam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norway


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Karlsruhe


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Estonia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ireland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

Knox


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Xanthi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Israel


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

idontgiveadamn said:


> <Tries to remember some Dutch words to impress her but fails miserably> :d
> 
> Mechelen


I thought you were Dutch yourself... Lol XD

Lokeren


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Netherlands


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

San Francisco


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Orleans


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Sri Lanka


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Albania


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

aōǡųǝ

(village on outskirts of Nigeria)


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

kc1895 said:


> aōǡųǝ
> 
> (village on outskirts of Nigeria)


It doesn't show up on Google Maps.



paris744 said:


> Albania


Amsterdam


----------



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

little toaster said:


> It doesn't show up on Google Maps.
> 
> Amsterdam


its not on the map.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

little toaster said:


> Amsterdam


Moscow


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Moscow


Wales


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Norway


Yours has to start with a W. You start with the last letter of the previous word posted.

Moscow ends with a W.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Yours has to start with a W. You start with the last letter of the previous word posted.
> 
> Moscow ends with a W.


Ah ok I didn't read the first page lol I'll change it


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Ah ok I didn't read the first page lol I'll change it


LOL! No biggy



ShadyGFX said:


> Wales


OH! Good answer!

Serbia


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> LOL! No biggy
> 
> OH! Good answer!
> 
> Serbia


Atlanta (Booya lol)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Austria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Albuquerque


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

England


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Dresden


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Nyköping


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

Gainesville (Rock City!)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Turkmenistan


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Norway


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Yemen


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

North Korea


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Argentina


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Andorra


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Albacete


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Albania


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Austin


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

nigeria


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Atlanta


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

azerbaijan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nepal


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Lhasa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Armenia


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

afghanistan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nauru


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Uruguay


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Youngstown


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Netherlands


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Switzerland


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Des Moines


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Dubai


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

^ whoops. You just beat me, haha.

Swaziland


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Dhari


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Istanbul


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lynchburg


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Greece


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Salvador


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Rabat


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Turkey


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yugoslavia


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Alabama


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> ^Alabama's not a City or a Country.


arrghh!

Sorry............Albania


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Does that mean I'm out? 

So soon?

Don't I get another chance?


Won't you have pity on a poor tired soul?


I'll give you a nickel


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

chantellabella said:


> Albania


Argentina


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Austin


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Nicaragua


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

ENOUGH WITH THE A'S!!!!!

GAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Azerbaijan


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Norway


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Yemen.


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

Netherlands


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Nepal

AHHH you beat me to it!!!! 

Umm Sweden!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Norway


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Nigeria


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Afghanistan


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Nashville


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ethiopia


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Azerbaijan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nottingham


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Morocco


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Morrison


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

You beat me to it

Oman


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

New Zealand


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

kyrgyzstan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Niger


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

riyadh


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Henderson


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nome


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tullahoma


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Albania


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Athens


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Switzerland


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dunlap


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Portugal


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lewisburg


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Germany


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yorkville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

*Zanesville *


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Evansville


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

djibouti


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ireland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

*Dallas*


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Sacramento


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Orange


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Ecuador


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rwanda


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

abu dhabi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

India sorry for being lackadaisical.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Illinois


illinois is a state, not a city or a country :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Allentown


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Nikiski


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Iceland


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Dublin


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Nicosia


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Australia


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Armenia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Allentown


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Newcaste


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Newcastle*


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Eubank


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

^ that's a small town

Kazakhstan


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

nigeria


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Australia


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Athens


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Senegal


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Lapland


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Durban


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Norwich


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hohenwald


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dusseldorf


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Dakar


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

^ scrap above

Frankfurt


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tunisia


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Amman


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

New York


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Korea


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Adelaide


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Tehran


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Neverland


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Danville


----------



## BlueBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

Edinburgh


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Holland


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Doyle


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

edmonton


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Normandy


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

York


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Kenya


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

allentown


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Niota


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

argentina


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Algeria


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Austin


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nigeria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anchorage


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Essen


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nijmegen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norway


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

York


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Kenya


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Abbotsford


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Denmark


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Kent


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Taijakistan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Orleans


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Saint Petersburg


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Gama


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Antarctica
wait, is that even a country? :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ No it isn't but don't worry I forgive you. :b

Angola


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

^ Oh. Well thank you for forgiving me. :b

Afghanistan


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Nagoya


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ankara


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Greenland


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Ankara


Almaty


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Nashville


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ecuador


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Rwanda


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Alice springs


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sri Lanka


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Albany


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yakima


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Addis Ababa


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Accra


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Albury


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeovil


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Liechtenstein


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Newcastle


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Edinburgh


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Harrogate


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Essex


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Xanten


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

New York


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Kortrijk


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

kansas


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

azerbaijan


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

ethiopia


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Romania


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

angola


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Argentina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amarillo


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

oklahoma city


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yekaterinburg


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

guam


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Morrison


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Namibia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Augusta


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Algiers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

*Scotland*


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dimitrovgrad


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Dover


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oostende


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

El Salvador


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Reims


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Surinam


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Malaysia


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Alexandria


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Asmara


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Antwerp


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Prague


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Equatorial Guinea


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Austria


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Malawi


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Iceland


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Denver


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Rabat


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tajikistan


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Norway


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yamba


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Azerbaijan


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Nicaragua


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

austria


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Algeria


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Austin


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

naples


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Shepparton


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

norfolk


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Kensington


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nashville


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Edinburgh


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hamilton


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

nauru


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Union City.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yalta


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Austria


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Atlantic City


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yakima.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Azerbaijan


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

New Delhi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Imperatriz


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Zimbabwe


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

edmonton


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nairobi


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Indianapolis


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Sweden


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nürnburg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Glasgow


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Washington D.C.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Calabasas


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Saskatoon


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicaragua


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Angola


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Enschede


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

el paso


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Osaka


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Agnew


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Walla Walla


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Almaty


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Albuquerque


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ellicott city


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Yam Island


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Deniliquin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Zealand


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Damascus


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Syria


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Aspen


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nacogdoches


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

San Francisco


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ouagadougou


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uganda


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Adelaide


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Exeter


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Reykjavik


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Kamloops


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Spencer


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Rio De Janeiro


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ottawa


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Aracaju


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

uruguay


----------



## Beautifully overcast (Aug 17, 2012)

Baroda


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ashburn


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nepal


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Luxembourg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Germany


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Yakutat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Turkey


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Noordwijk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Korea


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

America


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Anchorage


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Espoo


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Odessa


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Abilene


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Edmonton


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Netherlands


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sudan


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Norfolk


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Kigali


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ithaca


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Aberdeen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Niger


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

rhode island


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Djemaa


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

azerbaijan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Napier


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Romania


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Anchorage


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Eritrea


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

albania


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Amman


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Novosibirsk


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

kansas


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Saskatchewan.

Wait lol. That isn't a city or a country.

Sweden.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

norway


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Yangzhou


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Uganda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Akron


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nassau


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Uzbekistan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Naples


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Singapore


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Egypt


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Tehran


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Andorra


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Armenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Accoville


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

evanston


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Norwalk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kiev


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Venice


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

England


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Doncaster


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

rochester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Russia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aalborg


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Germany


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yagoua


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Algeria


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Armidale


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

El Monte


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

el paso


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orange


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

edinburgh


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hamilton


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nagpur


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Riyadh


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hobart


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Toronto


----------



## SteveD210 (Aug 22, 2012)

Oman


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Newark


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Kansas City


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

yemen


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Newcastle


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Exeter


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Rio


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orlando


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

oman


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Norfolk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kazakhstan


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nepal


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lagos


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Seattle


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eritrea


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Albania.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Albany


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Yangon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nantwich


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Halifax


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xian


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Norway


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yancheng


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Greece


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Echuca


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Antananarivo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oban


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Neustadt


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Togo

I'm a big fan of geography, think I'm gonna like this game


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

orlando


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Oslo :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Niagara Falls


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Swaziland


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Denmark


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Kazakhstan!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

New Braunfels


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Del Rio


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Oman


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Naples


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Neuss


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Sydney!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yekaterinburg


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghent


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Texarkana


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Armenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Antwerp


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Portugal


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Lusaka


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Antananarivo


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Oman


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nicaragua


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Antarctica


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Arctic


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Those two places are neither countries or cities.

Jerusalem


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Melbourne


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

El Paso


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Niger


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Romania


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Albuquerque


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Taiwan


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Norwich


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Harrogate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

England


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Derpton


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

New Zealand


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Dakar


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Reykjavík!


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Kota Kinabalu


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

uruguay


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Erie


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Equatorial Guinea


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

amsterdam


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Marrakesh


----------



## Xenidia (Aug 4, 2012)

Hakkari


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ireland


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Darwin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nicaragua


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Auckland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denver


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Rabat


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Turkey


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Yerevan


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Nigeria


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Antwerp


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peru


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ushuaia


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Asia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ankara


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Albuquerque


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Tehran


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Namibia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Australia


----------



## Xenidia (Aug 4, 2012)

Ankara


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

azerbaijan


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Norway


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Yugoslav...wait a minute

Yemen


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nottingham


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Monterrey


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

Yichang


----------



## Ozil (Jul 2, 2012)

Georgia


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Athena


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Accra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Moldova


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Andorra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Athens


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Seattle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Tacoma


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Almaty


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Yakima


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Alborg


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Gettysburg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Graz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zimbabwe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eritrea


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Austin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Niger


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Richland


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Kirkland


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Denver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rio De Janeiro


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oman


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Nauru


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ukraine


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Essen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Guinea


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Afghanistan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Zealand


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Dijon


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

Netherlands


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Swaziland


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Dublin


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Nicaragua


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Athens


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sydney


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yugoslavia


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

paris744 said:


> Yugoslavia


Not a country anymore...

Yemen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Adelaide


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Eritrea


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Александровск


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Aalborg


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ huh?

anyway...Germany


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Uh...Didn't notice someone else posted half a second before me 

York


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

jajaja - I'm addicted to this game now :blush

Kiribati


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Istanbul


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Lichtenstein!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naples


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Singapore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eureka


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Aberdeen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nottingham


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Miyazaki


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Iceland


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Denmark


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Kristiansand


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Damascus


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

San Francisco


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Oman


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Netherlands


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Switzerland


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Denizli


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Italy


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yolombo


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Oslo


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ottawa


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Aarhus


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Sudan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Orleans


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sweden


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Nicaragua


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

India


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Aruba


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Armenia


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Afghanistan


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Niger


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Republic of China


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Africa lol

Albania


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

anchorage


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Ecuador


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Romania


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Albury


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yuma


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Argentina


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Amritsar


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Rhiyadh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Haikou


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Uzbekistan


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Nigeria


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Augsburg


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Germany


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yekaterinburg


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Gibraltar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rouen


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nordby (Sweden)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yateley


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Yelm


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Melbourne


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Topeka


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Accra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Albuquerque


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Edinburgh


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Haiti


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Azerbaijan


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I said, AZERBAIJAN


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I beg your pardon, I never promised you a rose garden...

And besides, this is a '.com' website meaning we speak English and use the English alphabet - so technically I should have simply disregarded your contribution.

Thus, I say it with pride:

Azerbaijan


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

:lol calm down, guys!

Billund


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I beg your pardon, I never promised you a rose garden...
> 
> And besides, this is a '.com' website meaning we speak English and use the English alphabet - so technically I should have simply disregarded your contribution.


I agree. This is .com, which means this is American. We speak English in America.

Des Moines


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Equador!


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Seville


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

WTF!!?!?!??!

Banned for writing an incorrect response lol

Egypt


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

colder said:


> lol what a retard posting the same country twice in a row AND falsely responding on top of it.
> 
> Egypt doesn't start with a "u".


You *CLEARLY *edited your post - you wrote *SHANGHAI * before

see, I know everything


----------



## colder (Oct 5, 2012)

.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

colder said:


> No that is called making things up.
> 
> So it's still *Tianzhu *everyone.


You edited your post. I saw it too.
Now can we get back to the game?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Lier!

Olkaamme pelata oikeudenmukaisesti, on tämä selvä riitä sinulle?

ja juuri muokannut että viesti uudestaan​​! ^^

Egypt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Raleigh


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hobart


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Torn City
(eh, are fictional places allowed? Otherwise I'll say Tønsberg.) Yea, let's go for Tønsberg.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Geraldton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naples


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Spain


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

New York


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Kazakhstan


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Netherlands


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

San Marino


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Oakland


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Darwin


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Nigeria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Austin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Napier


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reims


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Southampton


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Nashville


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Edinburgh


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hamburg


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Germany


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Young


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Guam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Melbourne


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Enumclaw


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Winchester.

Been watching Supernatural :b


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reno


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Oxford


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Darfur


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

paris744 said:


> Darfur


Is not a country or a city, rather a state.

Dunedin


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

North Sudan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Is not a country or a city, rather a state.
> 
> Dunedin


Darfur ( Minnesota)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> North Sudan


You my friend are banned from this thread. :teeth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

paris744 said:


> Darfur ( Minnesota)


 has a population of 108 is only a hamlet not a city.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> has a population of 108 is only a hamlet not a city.


Legally in America, it is a city. We even have some cities in America with 1 person.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Legally in America, it is a city. We even have some cities in America with 1 person.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Legally in America, it is a city. We even have some cities in America with 1 person.


Well Australia isn't much better, but technically to be called a city you need to have 100 000 people.


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

Regina (Canada)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Alice Springs


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Sweden.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Norway


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

yemen


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Nigeria


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Alaska


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Amman


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Norway


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yakutsk


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Kiev


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Venezuela


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Aberdeen


----------



## Billywig (Oct 18, 2012)

Netherlands.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Slovenia


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Annapolis


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Slovakia


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Aix-en-Provence


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ she's back in the game lol 

East Timor


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Romania


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Antigua and Barbuda


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

America


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Appleton


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Norway


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeovil


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lynchburg


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

George 
(as in the city of George, Washington).


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

England


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Demopolis

 Dinky town where I'm from


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^^  - just looked it up, seems pretty nice

Sweden


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

New Delhi


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Indiana


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Australia


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Albania


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Anguilla


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Manchester


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

Richmond


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Dallas


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Andorra


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Anaheim


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Manchester


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

Rennes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Scarborough


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Havana


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Antananarivo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Oahu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uruguay


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

New Zealand


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Damascus


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

San Diego


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oamaru


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Phoenix


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Xiamen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Newcastle


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Edinburgh


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Harare


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Eindhoven


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Norway


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

PinkIllusion said:


> Norway


York


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Kenya


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aberdeen


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

New Orleans


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Seoul


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Liverpool


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Lexington


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nowra


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Abidjan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Norwich


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hong Kong


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Gotham City :troll


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Nagorno-Karabakh










...well it should be a country by now


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Huelva


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Almaty


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yakutsk


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Kenosha


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Adelaide


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ahmedabad


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Doncaster


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Rome


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

England!!!


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dusseldorf


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Finland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Decatur


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Russia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Armidale


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Ethiopia


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Albany


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Yonkers


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Seattle


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Exeter


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ROMANIA!!!


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Australia


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Ajaccio


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Ogden


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Netherlands


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Sea-Tac


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Coventry


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Yukon


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Netherlands


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Shanghai


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Israel


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Lebanon


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nottingham


----------



## pointlesslife (Oct 23, 2012)

Miami


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Indianapolis


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Springfield


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Devonport


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Thailand


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Denver


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Reykjavik


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Kingston


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Naypyidaw


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Waukesha


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Antwerp


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pittsburgh


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hyderabad


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Durham


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Milwaukee


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Torquay


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yokohama


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aberystwyth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Houston


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Naperville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Paso


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Orange


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Eugene


----------



## theSonoran (Oct 4, 2012)

Equatorial Guinea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Escondido


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Orlando


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

Paris


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Suriname


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Tonga


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Mexico


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Oman


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Newcastle


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Edinburgh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hayward


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

(excuse my spelling) Damascus


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

(Isnt it right?)
Sao Paulo


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Osaka


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Austin


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nairobi


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Ireland


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Denmark


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Kansas City


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yuma


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Aarhus


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Santa Fe


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Edinburgh


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hamburg


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Glendale


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Gangnam (District of Seoul)


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Memphis


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Salem


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Monaco


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Orange County


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yokohama


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Austria


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

America


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Australia


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Athens


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Syria


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Albuquerque


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

England


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denver


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Riyadh


----------



## Jellie (Jun 6, 2012)

Holland


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dublin


----------



## Jellie (Jun 6, 2012)

Nelson


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Netherlands


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sweden


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

New York


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Kastamonu


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Uganda


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Alice Springs


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Singapore


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Evanston


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Paso


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oslo


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Ogden


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nigeria


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Anaheim


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Morocco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oakland


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Dallas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sydney


----------



## dingleberryz (Nov 7, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Nashville


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Saint Paul


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

La Jolla


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Austin


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nebraska


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Anaheim


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Malibu


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Uzbekistan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Orleans


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Switzerland


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Kansas City


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yellowknife


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eirie


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ecuador


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Riverside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eugene


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

El Centro


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Oslo


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Orlando


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

Oxford


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Dalton


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Kosovo


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Newport Beach


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Harrow (suburb of London)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Warrnambool


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lyon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Newark


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Kazakhstan


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Norway


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Newark


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Karachi


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Isreal


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Las Vegas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Diego


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oakland


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Darwin


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

East London


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nakuru


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Uganda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Albuquerque


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Ecuador


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Reading


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Gallup


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Paraguay


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yerevan


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Nauru


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Uruguay


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

York


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Kyrgyzstan


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Nebraska


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chopper Majeure said:


> Nebraska


Poor chopper Nebraska is a state, it has to be city or country.

Nepal


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh you got me! 

London.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Natal


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lesotho










F*cking hell they used the old flag


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oxford


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Detroit


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Townsville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Segundo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Odessa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Albany


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yackandandah


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Honshu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ushuaia


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Albania


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Almaty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yokohama


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Australia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Athens


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Seoul


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Lithuania


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Austria


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Abkazia










Should also be a country by now


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Afghanistan


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Norway


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

York


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Kosovo










I consider it a country


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Oxford


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ Bloody hell that's a big picture :lol

Dagestan










Was a country and should be again


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

^haha yeah I had to change it though lol it was too big

New York City


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Nantes


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sheffield


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Detroit


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

^ lol, I'm not sure if i want to visit Detroit now

Tokyo


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Oman


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nairobi


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ omg that pic is on my calendar (for July)- how random lol

Iceland


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

^ brilliant picture! is that that Icelandic volcano that closed all the European airports?

Dublin


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Why yes, the notorious Eyjafjallajökull lol

Netherlands


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Shepparton


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Namibia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Australia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Beliz


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Zimbabwe


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tunisia


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Armenia


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Argentina


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Mozambique


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

^ Brilliant photo!

Edinburgh


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^








LOL

Hungary


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yakutsk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

kazakhstan


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

North Korea


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ looks happy there lol

Albania


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Aylesbury


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yangyang


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Germany


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Yugoslavia!


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Almaty


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yarmouth


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

the alley cat said:


> Yugoslavia!


Yugoslavia is no longer a country.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

#NEVA 4GET


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ireland


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

kyrgyzstan


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Nigeria


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Austria


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Australia










too soon?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No go for your life I'm English

Albany


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

York


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Katherine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Timbuktu


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Uganda


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ankara


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Algeria


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Azerbaijan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

New York


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Karachi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iguazu


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Uzbeki-beki-beki-stan-stan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Narsaq


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Reno


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Oslo


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Oran


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nairobi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Igiugig


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Greece


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

England


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Denver


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Riyadh


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Houston, Texas


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Saint Paul


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

London


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nicosia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anchorage


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eritrea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ingham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Montreal


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lyon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Norwich


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Houston


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Norway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yasouj


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

jamaica


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Melbourne


----------



## deltarain8 (Sep 26, 2012)

Englewood, (IL)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dunedin


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Norway


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yacuiba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aarhus


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Seoul


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Leicester


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Ruhr


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rwanda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aizawl


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Lebanon


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nashville


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Agaun


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Namibia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Angola


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abengourou


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Uganda


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Azerbaidjan


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Nepal


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Lagos


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Saint Petersburg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Graz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zaisan


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

New Zealand


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Delhi


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Issaquah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Newbury


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yalta


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Austria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Agadir


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Romania


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## devin880 (Apr 30, 2011)

Armenia


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Afghanistan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nigeria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Al Arish


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hamburg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gibraltar


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Reykjavik


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kalemyo


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ottawa


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Agadir


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rancho


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Osterreich


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Halifax


----------



## shyg1rl (Dec 9, 2012)

Xenia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Adelaide


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Equatorial Guinea


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Armidale


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Equador


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rajbiraj


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Johannesburg


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Graz


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Zimbabwe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ely


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yekaterinburg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gallup


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Palau


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

United Kingdom


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Memphis


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sydney


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Yemen


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Nijmegen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Norway


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

York


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kalbarri


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Iraq


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Qatar


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Rome


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ekwok


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Kazakhstan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Namtu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uaxactun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nadym


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Mumbai


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Iceland


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Delhi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ikamiut


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tbilisi


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ireland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dabra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aalborg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Germany


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yerevan


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Ukraine


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

El Salvador


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

New Orleans


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Anaheim


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Monaco


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Ontario


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Osaka


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Albany


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Northern Ireland


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Dakar


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Romania


----------



## penforprez (Dec 30, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> Romania


Almaty (Kazakhstan)


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

York


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kyoto


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Orléans


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

San Remo (I went there - I walked down this path on the left!)


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Oshawa


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Antwerp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Portland


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Kiev


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Victorville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Timbuktu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unalakleet


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Toulouse


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Egypt


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Tehran


----------



## transitory (Oct 27, 2012)

Netherlands


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Syracuse


----------



## NatashaH (Dec 27, 2012)

England


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Dresden


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Nepal


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Lima


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ainsworth


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Holland


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Ugh Holland! 

Doncaster


----------



## transitory (Oct 27, 2012)

Russia


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Andalúz


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Zhengzhou


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Uzbekistan


----------



## penforprez (Dec 30, 2012)

New Zealand


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kobe


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Edinburgh


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Hamburg


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Georgia


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Antwerp


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Good choice Fenren!

Pisa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aek Godang


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Gabon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Newburgh


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Hong Kong


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Guarulhos


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Sydney


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Yamaguchi


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Inverness


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Sakarya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Agadir


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rhodes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salem


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Münster


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Ontario


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Oudsthoorn.(It's close enough!)


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

New Zealand


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Damascus


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Syracuse


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Europe


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Eritrea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Melbourne


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Turkey


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Yorkshire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eugene


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Equador


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rome


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Edinburgh


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Hungary


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Narsarsuaq


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Qatar


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Pakistan


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Raulz0r said:


> Pakistan


I don't think you understand ...


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Russia


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Austin


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Nicaragua


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mexico


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Osnabrück


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Kraków


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Wales



lzzy said:


> I don't think you understand ...


I do, I just did not realize, I was on the wrong page


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Sweden


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

namibia


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Aberdeen


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Nantes


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

sudan


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Norwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halmstad


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Indonesia


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Amsterdam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Madrid


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Detroit


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Toronto


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Ontario


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Orvieto :heart


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Okinawa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anchorage


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

England


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dubai


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Ireland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denver


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Raleigh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Houston


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Newcastle


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Ethiopia


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Andorra


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Arad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Denver


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Rajasthan


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

New York


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Kyushu


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Uzbekistan


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Nagasaki


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

India


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Ardennen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Namtu


----------



## lost91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Uummannaq


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Québec City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yonkers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salem


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Malaysia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aalborg


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Galloway


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

york


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kalemyo


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Lichtenstein


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Namsos


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

Serbia


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Arabia


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Alegrete


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Ethiopia


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Alvesta


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

America?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Agnew


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Wahai


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Italy


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Yemen


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Netherlands :yay


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Syracuse


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

El Savador


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Redelong


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Georgia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alegrete


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ekuk


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Kazakhstan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Namsang


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Groningen :yay


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

^:clap

Niğde


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Edinburgh


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Haikou


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Utrecht


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Taipei


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

India


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Azerbaijan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Netherlands


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Sint-Truiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Norsup


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Panama


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Ajaccio


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Oslo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oregon


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nottingham


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Moldova


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Aberdeen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Naples


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sacramento


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Oban


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

napoli.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

India


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Austria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Morocco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oslo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Napoli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iguazu


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Uruguay


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeovilton


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

New Zealand


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dallas


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

São Paulo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New York


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Kandahar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oneill


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Lebanon


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

nepal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Orleans


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Seville


----------



## nervousgiraffe (Sep 30, 2012)

ethiopia


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Ankara


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Aramac


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Calgary


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Yuruf


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

France


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eugene


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eritrea


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Antwerp


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pittsburgh


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Helsinki


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Inverness


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Salamanca


----------



## shuyaNOBU (Jan 26, 2013)

Auckland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dauphin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Zealand


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

Dublin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nacala


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Geneva, CH


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aek Godang


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Germany


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yalta


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Aruba


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An Shun


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

New Guinea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amman


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Nassau


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ulaangom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Manaus


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Sri Lanka


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Atlantic City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yasouj


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalalabad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dublin


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Niger


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

Russia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Achutupo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oceanside


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Ecuador


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redang


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Guatemala


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Australia


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

Argentina


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Afghanistan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Niamey


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Yemen


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Nottingham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mafraq


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quillayute


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Tanzania


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

Andorra


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

Afghanistan


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Nigeria


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Argentina


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ahwaz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zimbabwe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Edmonton


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

niger


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nairobi


----------



## Rjeev142 (Feb 11, 2013)

Indonesia.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abbottabad


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Kraków


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wainwright


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Toledo


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Oakland


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Damascus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Francisco


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Paris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salekhard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daman


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Norway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yucca Flat


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

Tunisia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nepal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lablab


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bardufoss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sandringham


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marrakech


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Hamburg


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Greece


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Estonia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Acapulco


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Opelika


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Argentina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Machrihanish


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Hannover


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rhinelander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redencao


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Omaha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Agnew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wabag


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Greece


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Athens


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Senegal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

London


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nanded


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dazu


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Uganda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anchorage


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Effingham


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Boise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egilsstadir


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Romulus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salalah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hialeah


----------



## SnowJoke (Nov 7, 2012)

Honiara


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anniston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Zealand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daup


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Peru


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uganda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Altenburg


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Geneva


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Athens


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

Sudan


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Norway


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Newark


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

Kazakhstan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nejjo


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Okanogan


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Nome


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eskisehir


----------



## SnowJoke (Nov 7, 2012)

Romania


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ireland


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Delta Junction


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nagasaki


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Invercargill


----------



## SnowJoke (Nov 7, 2012)

Liberia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alton


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Nigeria


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Accrington


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Ninilchik


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ketchikan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuruf


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Fairbanks


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

São Paulo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## SnowJoke (Nov 7, 2012)

Norwich.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Honduras


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

San Francisco


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Oslo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ottawa


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Anchorage


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Estonia


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Alaska


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abengourou


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uruguay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yancheng


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Genova


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Agaun


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

nairobi


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ireland


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

denmark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kabwum


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Minnesota


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Austin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nambour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rahim Yar Khan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norfolk


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Kenai


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ionia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alaska


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Argentina.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abbottabad


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Denver.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Bluff


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Fairbanks


----------



## jennyrsand (Mar 3, 2013)

Steinkjer


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Rio


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Oklahoma City


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yokohama


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Athens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sandspit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tampa


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Arkansas.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Saint Cloud


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

djibouti


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Istanbul


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Latvia.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ainsworth


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hawaii


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

India


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Aberdeen


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

nantucket


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tottenham.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Makini


----------



## SnowJoke (Nov 7, 2012)

Indianapolis


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sheffield


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dallas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sagwon


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nottingham


----------



## crimewave (Mar 5, 2013)

Manchester


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Romania


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aramac


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cincinnati


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Istanbul


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Melbourne


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

paris744 said:


> Cincinnati


 WOOT! :clap

Elmira


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Aston Villa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Achutupo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orlando


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ahwaz


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Zimbabwe


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

eritrea


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Albuquerque


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Einasleigh


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Edinburgh.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Hungary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yucca Flat


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tennesee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eastsound


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denver


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Racine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emirau


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upper Sandusky


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

York


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kyiv


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vojvodina


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

American Samoa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Albuquerque


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eliptamin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nashville


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fenren said:


> Hungary


WOOT! You go, Boy-ee! 

Eger


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rockhampton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Namsos


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Stuttgart


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Townsville


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

England


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dresden


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Napoli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Salah


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hughenden


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Zealand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dammam


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Mackay


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yokohama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Akunnaaq


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quebec


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Caboolture


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Innisfail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lake Rudolf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Farnborough


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Helsinki


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Inverness


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sarina.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ankara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ailigandi


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Incheon


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Brasilia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New York


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kalpowar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rochester


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Rockhampton


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Norway


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Brasilia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alegrete


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Atlantis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Diego


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Osgiliath


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Houston


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Indianapolis


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Senegal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Las Vegas


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Surinam


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Memphis


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

St. louis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sacramento


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Oregon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nashville


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Elizabethville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

the United states


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sweden


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

New guinea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anchorage


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Ecuador


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reno


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

oscarville


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

El Obeid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Klairville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Escondido


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Ozz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zhengzhou


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Uruguy


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Yatomi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Immolika


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amboin


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Namibia


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Arcadia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Athens


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

*Svalbarðsstrandarhreppur*


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Russia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Armenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Athens


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Saint Lucia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Augusta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Austin


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Norway


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nepal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Los Angeles


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Senegal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

London


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nottingham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Memphis


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

San Francisco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ontario


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oman


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

new zealand


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Denmark


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

kyoto


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oslo


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

okinawa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Akjoujt


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

tokyo


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Odessa


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Argentina


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Afghanistan


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Norway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yazd


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

Dubai


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Nigeria


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Azerbaijan


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

norway


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yuma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Argentina


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Albania


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Albany


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

York


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kobe


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Elkridge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

England


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dublin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nagasaki


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ireland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Detroit


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Taipei


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Israel


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lookout Mountain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Namibia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Adairsville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edingburgh


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Houston


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Tampa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Albuquerque


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Elkton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nantes


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Seattle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Essex


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Xichang


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Greensboro


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oceanside*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ensenada


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Austin*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Newark


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Knoxville*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Addis Ababa*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ahmadabad


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Djibouti*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Inchon


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Nairobi


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

iceland


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

denmark


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Kenya!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Albuquerque


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egilsstadir


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

France (it's in Europe)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ecuador


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Russia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Montreal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Louisville


----------



## ManOnTheMOON (Aug 14, 2009)

Ephesus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stockholm


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Memphis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Seattle


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Estonia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Austria


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Anchorage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Turkey


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Niger


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Rwanda*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Australia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Andorra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anaheim


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

milwakee


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Egypt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Toronto


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

oklahoma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Albany


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

yoming


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Germany


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yemen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denver


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Romania


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alaska


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Argentina*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aberdeen


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nauru*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ulanhot


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Tempe*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

England


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Denmark*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kansas City


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Youngsville*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edmonton


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Naples*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sudan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*New Orleans*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Soul


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*London*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Namutoni


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

India


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Appomattox


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Xichang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gangaw


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Warsaw


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Wellington


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Newark


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kalgoorlie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Eugene*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Monte


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Evansville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Salvador


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Romania*


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Guatemala


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Aberdeen


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Namibia*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Zealand


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Denver*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Riga


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Athens*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Singapore


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Egypt*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toowoomba


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tampa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Argentina*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Inverell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Liverpool


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Lesotho


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ontario


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oakey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yangon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

New Norfolk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kanpur


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rockhampton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norway


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yonkers


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

stockholm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macomb


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Brazil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lima


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ames


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

são paulo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orlando


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Osasco


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nazilli


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

India


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Andorra


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Afganistan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norwalk


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kyrgyzstan*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

New York


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kharj


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Jackson*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nauru


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Uganda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Antioch


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Hanover*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rio De Janeiro


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oviedo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Obninsk*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kassel


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Lebanon*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Norwich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Honolulu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Utrecht*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Townsville


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elim


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Moscow


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Warsaw


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

West Covina


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Adelaide


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elk Grove


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ethiopia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alexandria


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Albany


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yanbu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ushuaia


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Azerbaijan


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

nairobi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inisheer


----------



## theintrovertedgirl (Jun 23, 2012)

Romania


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Armidale


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

edinburgh


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Honduras*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Slovakia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Athens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

San Esteban


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Narbonne


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Antananarivo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onslow


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

warsaw


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Wales


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Saint Petersburg


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

grenada


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Alice Springs


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

sacramento


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oslo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oceanside


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

el salvador


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rome


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reykjavik


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kenya


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Annaba


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Augusta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angola


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Abilene


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eugene


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Estonia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arica


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Atlanta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ankara


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Alborg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grenada


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Argentina


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Accra


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Austin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Napier


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rotterdam


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Munich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hamburg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Georgia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Antofagasta


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Austria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Africa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Amsterdam*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mecca


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Antananarivo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oslo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oulu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Uganda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Argentina


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Anaheim


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Murrieta


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Abu Dhabi*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irvine


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Exeter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rennell


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

La Paz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zamora


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Algiers*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Simi Valley


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yuma


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Accrington


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nassau*


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Egypt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Temecula


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ankara*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alexandria


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Antwerp*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paraguay


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yemen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nova Iguacu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Uralsk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

kisangani


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Alderley


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

york


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kaieteur


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rome


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ech Chettia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Angola


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aruba


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Atlanta


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Alabama


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Augsburg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Germany


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Geelong


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Geraldton


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Norway


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yichang


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gympie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eindhoven


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

New Zealand


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Downey


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yangyang


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Grimsby


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yellowknife


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Essen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nairobi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ireland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Daly City


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Youngstown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nogales


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Southampton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nancy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yibin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nicosia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Azerbaijan


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

norwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hat Yai


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Istanbul


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

lebanon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Newman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Norman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nepean


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nigeria


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

Amsterdam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Auroga


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Albania


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Auckland


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Damascus*


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

San Juan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*New Haven*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nicaragua


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Acapulco*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oswestry


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yemen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ningbo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orsk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Karachi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

India


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Austin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Astana


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Australia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Asyut


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Tempe*


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

England


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dublin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nepal


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Liechtenstein*


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Nantucket


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tuvalu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ulaabaatar


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Romania*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amagasaki


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ithaca


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Alamogordo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orizaba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Annanberg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gloucester


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Reykjavik


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kalisz


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zagreb


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bordeaux


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xian


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

naples


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Serbia


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

aberdeen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nangapinoh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hanoi


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

istanbul


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Libya


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Abingdon


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Napier


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Riyadh


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

Haiti


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Iran


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Norman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norwalk


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kiribati


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Invercargill


----------



## Purplerainx (Sep 27, 2012)

Laos


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Syracuse


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eilat


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tonga


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Topeka


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Albania


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Arkhangelsk


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kaliningrad*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dijon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nilópolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

St. Lucia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Amman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Natal


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Leinster


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rovno


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Orange*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Erechim


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mount Gambier


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Regina


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Alberta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arlington


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

New Zealand


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Disuq


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Quebec City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yonkers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

South Yorkshire


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elx


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Xuzhou*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Usak


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Khartoum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Marseille


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Essex


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xenia.....hey, I'm in Ohio, it's a real city!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laayoune


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Eritrea


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Athens


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Syracuse


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ethiopia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Augusta


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Austin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nagoya


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Akita*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ananindeua


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Albania


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angola


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Argentina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alexandria


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Amravati*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Istanbul


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lisbon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naperville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Eureka*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Austin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amiens


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Syria


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Shepparton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nepean


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Netanya


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Niger


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Russia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ankara


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Arkhangelsk*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kenya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Andulo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Osasco


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oxford


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dibrugarh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Huntsville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Evansville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*East Timor*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rabat


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Turkey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yichang


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Gingoog


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Geneva


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Aleppo*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ontario


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oaxaca de Juárez*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zurich


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Halifax


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xianggangzi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Istanbul*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

La Paz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zhob


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bordeaux


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Xiaoshan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nacala


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Antalya*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arusha


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Arecibo*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Osorno


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Osnabrück


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kosovo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oklahoma city


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Yatomi


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

inverness


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

scotland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daxian


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

New Zealand


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Dubai


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Indianapolis


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sunderland


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

düsseldorf


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Foster


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

reykjavik


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Katoomba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avu Avu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uppsala


----------



## Sohrab (Mar 21, 2013)

Azerbaijan.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nuremberg


----------



## Sohrab (Mar 21, 2013)

Ghazni.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Izmir


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

rio de janeiro


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

Oslo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Novi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Irkutsk


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kampala


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ann Arbor


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Rancho Cucamonga*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Akita


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Armenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ambato


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Okazaki


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Izmit


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Taiping*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Georgetown


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Norway


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yekaterinburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grenoble


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Envigado


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry, I was too slow!

Ottawa


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Odessa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Athens


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stirling


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Guatemala


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Atlantic City


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yemen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Newberry


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yamuna Nagar*


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Dang, got ninja'd.

Russia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Austria


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Amsterdam


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Memphis


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Singapore


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Edinburgh*


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Eritrea


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hobart


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tunisia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Antsirabe


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Essen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nsukka


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Aizuwakamatsu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uberaba


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Auckland


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Denmark


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dese


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Erzincan*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nevsehir


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Riverside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elim


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Milwaukee


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

austin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nyala


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Acarigua


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arequipa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Achinsk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kananga


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Al-Hasakah


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hamburg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Germany


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yonkers


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Asuncion


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nazilli


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Italy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yaroslavl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lativa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Angers*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sheffield


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Denpasar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rosario


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oberhausen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nassau


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

United Arab Emirates


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Switzerland


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Divinópolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salt Lake City


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yokohama


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elblag


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Garden Grove


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Everett


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tegal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lahad Datu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ulan Bator


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rio Verde


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Erie


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

estonia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aizawl


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Libya


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ankara


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amman


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Nicaragua


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Axum


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Naples


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^ supposed to begin with "m" dude. nm.

shanghai


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Invercargill


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

London


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Nigeria


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Albania


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Argentina


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Anchorage


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Elkins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Diego


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oldham


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Mexico


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oita


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Albuquerque*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eastsound


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dublin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Niagara Falls


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Stockholm


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Maastricht


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Timbuktu*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ubatuba


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Amsterdam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Miskolc


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Cincinnati


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Iberia


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Abuja


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Antwerp


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Parma


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Abakan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Norway


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yarmouth


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Houston


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Nis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Suhaj


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Jeddah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hazyview


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wagga Wagga


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aguadilla


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aberdeen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nacala


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Andorra


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Ajax


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Xi'An


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

North Bay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yalumet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toronto


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Omaha


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ankara


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aba


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Americana


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ashfield


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Douglasville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Etawah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hiroshima


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ann Arbor


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rockville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ensenada


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Amersfoort


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tupelo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Olinda


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Antakya


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aviemore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Espoo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Odessa


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Abbottabad


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dominican Republic


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Copenhagen


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

New York


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kolwezi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Inglewood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Delhi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Irvine


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

East Hartford


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Derby


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yanbu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ussuriysk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kamloops


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Samara


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Abingdon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norwalk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kiev


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vidin


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Niger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Devil


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lyon :yay


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Kingston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nanded


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Downey


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yemen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nabire


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ethiopia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aachen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Haven


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nakina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arequipa


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Abreojos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Slovenia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Abaiang


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Giza


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Athens


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Somalia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Acandi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ireland


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Derby


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yemen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nsukka


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Atlanta


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Agadir


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rio Bamba


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Albania


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arvada


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ankara


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aurora


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Augusta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Amarillo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Omiya


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Aktobe*


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

edmonton


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Nigeria


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

aberdeen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Narathiwat


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

toulouse


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

egypt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tambov


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

vienna


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

walla walla


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

shadeguy said:


> walla walla


oops not alphabetic

armenia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Argentina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abuja


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aljouf


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fiji


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

islamabad


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Damascus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sparta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Antwerp


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

peru


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

uruguay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yasouj


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Japan


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Norway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakutsk


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

kabul


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

luxembourg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Greensboro


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ottawa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Atlanta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abakan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Newtown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naxos


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Sweden


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nyngan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Norfolk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kidderminster


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Raleigh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hiroshima


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Algeria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arzamas


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

San Diego


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oxnard


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dallas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Jose


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

England


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dese


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ekibastuz


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zanzibar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Riga


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Astoria


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Albania


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angarsk


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kenya


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aquadilla


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Angola


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Astana


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Austin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nyala


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Augusta


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Australia


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

axum


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Manchester


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

rangpur


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Russia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amami


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

indianapolis


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Sacramento


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oxford falls


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Santa Fe


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

stanford


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dublin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nsukka


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Augusta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Annaba


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ankara


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aswan


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eugene


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

El Monte


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eldoret


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Triabunna


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Athens


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Swansea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Augsburg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ghaziabad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Durham


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Magnitogorsk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kassel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lashkargah


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harrisburg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Geneva


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Agostinho


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Okinawa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anchorage


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Escondido


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Olathe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eight Fathom Bight


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tripoli


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Iceland


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Dijon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Novara


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Albany


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yopal


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

London


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naples


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

San Bernardino


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oakland


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dallas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Jose


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Elkridge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Araich


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Honduras


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

St. Paul


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Landover


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Regina


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Raspberry Strait


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

tblisi


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Innsbruck


----------



## Setting Sail (Apr 7, 2013)

*Kraków*


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

wellington


----------



## Setting Sail (Apr 7, 2013)

Nürnberg


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

groningen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Norwich


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

helsinki


----------



## The Lonely Brain (Apr 4, 2013)

Indianapolis


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

san josé


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Edinburgh


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

honolulu


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Urumqi


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Israel


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Le Havre


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Essen


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Norway


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yichun


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nagasaki


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iraklion


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nashik


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kunming


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Giza


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

atlanta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aleppo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nouakchott


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tibet


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Turkmenistan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Najafabad


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Durban


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Luanda


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Leicester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rushan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Numfoor


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ravenna


----------



## Sohrab (Mar 21, 2013)

Ashkabad.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Durham


----------



## Sohrab (Mar 21, 2013)

Mazandaran


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Nicaragua


----------



## Sohrab (Mar 21, 2013)

Afghanistan


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nazareth


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Hungary!


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

yoming


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gedaref


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Fredericton


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

new york


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Kazakhstan


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Nelson


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Namsos


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ede


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erbil


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lebanon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nanhai


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Iasi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Izmir


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Roanoke


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edirne


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Espoo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Omsk


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Kinshasa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Akure


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

England


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Danyang


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Georgetown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nehe


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ellicott City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yuyao


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orange


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Envigado


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ōgaki


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iraklion


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Needles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santiago


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Olsztyn


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Neuss


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Saint Petersburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Glendale


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Equatorial Guinea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alicante


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evreux


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Melbourne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eindhoven


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Narayanganj


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jerusalem


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Mozambique


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elista


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ambriz


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

zaragoza


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Adelaide


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Entebbe


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Ecuador


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Racine


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Edmonton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Neiva


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Albania


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angarsk


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kaiserslautern


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Namur


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rampur


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Raleigh


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Houston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nehe


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Erzincan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nellore


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Etawah


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Honolulu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Uganda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aydun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Novgorod


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Denmark


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kota


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ahvaz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zaria


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Aksaray


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yichun


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nawabganj


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jaipur


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rajapalayam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Milan


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

New York


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Kuwait.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Turkey


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

York


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

kosovo


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

odessa


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

azerbaijan


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Nottingham


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

madagascar


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Rwanda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abu Rudeis


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

swaziland


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

dubai


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Indonesia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Athens


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Swindon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

New York City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yancheng


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Grays


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Shanghai


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Iceland


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Denmark


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kazakhstan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Narathiwat


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Tangier


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

Reykjavik


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kenya


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Acapulco


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oktyabrsky*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yazd


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Daugavpils*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Clara


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Anaheim*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Memphis


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*San Francisco*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oakland


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Downey*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yonkers


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*San Diego*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange County


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yemen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Haven


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

North Korea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ashdod


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dundee


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Essex


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Xining


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gilgal


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

lapland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Detroit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tacoma


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Argentina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ashfield


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dallas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Syracuse


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Essen*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nuevo Laredo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Orford


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Digos City


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yekaterinburg*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Grafton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Glendale


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Enshi*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irvine


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Eskişehir*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reno


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orlando


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oxnard


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Dnipropetrovsk*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kolwezi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ichalkaranji*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irapuato


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oceanside*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ensenada


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Aguascalientes*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Simi Valley


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yonkers*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Francisco


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oxnard*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denver


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Raleigh*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Huntsville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Erie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elche


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Eilat


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Togo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oceanic


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Caracas


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Saint Lucia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ahvaz


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zagreb


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Budapest


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Talcahuano


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ontario


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Obninsk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kingston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naracoorte


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edirne


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Elektrostal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lansing


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Gaziantep


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Provo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Osnabrück


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kosovo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Overland Park


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Khartoum


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Manchester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rybinsk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Killingworth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Level


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

Lebanon


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

new jersey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nassau


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Uganda


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Kosovo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orlando


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Omsk


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kamarhati


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Inegol


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Leicester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rovno


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ongole


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Esenler


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Reykjavík*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kansas City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yuruf


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Finland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dayton


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nagareyama*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aurangabad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dien Bien Phu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Uzhhorod


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Damoh


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Honolulu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Utrecht


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Taunggyi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iskenderun


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nawabshah*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hawaiian Monk Seal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lakselv


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Athens


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

slovenia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Awaradam


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Munich


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Hungary


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yemen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norwalk


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kafr el-Dawwar*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roseires


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Seongnam*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Montreal


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Long Xuyên*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ningerum


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

Moscow


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Wellington


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Naples


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Sudbury


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yemen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natuashish


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Horsham


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Moose Factory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yaroslavl


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Luxembourg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Glendale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Paso


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Omdurman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nagasaki


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ingolstadt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Torrance


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Esenler


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reggio Calabria


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ankara


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Argentina


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ajaccio


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oruro


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Omsk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kyoto


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Orléans*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Barbara


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Alagoinhas*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sacramento


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Okayama*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aleppo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Onitsha*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Austin


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nakhon Si Thammarat*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tel Aviv


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Valencia*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Algeciras


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Sacramento*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oita


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Abaetetuba*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aomori


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Inazawa*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Achinsk


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

kyrgyzstan


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

Newcastle


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Eritrea


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

albany


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yavatmal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Luxembourg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Genoa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Afyon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nome


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Eugene


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Evansville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Emmen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nha Trang


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ganja


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Agatti Island


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dakar


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Richmond


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Detroit


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tallahassee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Esmeraldas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sheffield


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dallas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Seattle


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ethiopia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alexandra


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Albania


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alhambra


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Achinsk*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Katoomba


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Amsterdam, the Netherlands


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madrid


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dominican Republic


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carlsbad


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Durham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Monte Grande


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Erzurum*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Murrieta


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Atlanta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Albany


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yuma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Al Ain


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nice*


----------



## Edlem (Apr 18, 2013)

Egypt


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Tanzania


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

armenia


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Antarctica


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Albania


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Akrotiri


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

Iceland


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Istanbul


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Lazarat


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Toronto


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Ottawa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Amman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nairobi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Izmir


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Indianapolis


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

San Jose


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Cajon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Newport News


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salinas


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Salt Lake City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yamaguchi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Izhevsk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kermanshah


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Halifax


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xiantao


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oslo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oklahoma City


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yamuna Nagar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Racoon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Norway


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yibin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ndalatandos


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

South Sudan


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

nashville


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Edinburg


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

gaza


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

Whohoooo, Amsterdam! Okay, just kidding.  But let's keep going Dutch!

Monnickendam


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

montgomery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yaroslavl


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Latvia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alor Setar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reykholar


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Federated states of micronesia


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Accra


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

Argentina


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Afghanistan


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Goroka


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Annaba


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Algiers


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

SÃ£o Paulo


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Orléans


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Shanghai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Guezzam


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Minsk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kumasi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Irapuato


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oxnard


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dallas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Ana


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Algiers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Antonio


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orlando


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ontario


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ottawa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amarillo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orange


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Monte


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

England


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kenya


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Allappuzha


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Alicante


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Evansville


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Euclid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dresden


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Netherlands


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salem


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Minsk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kunming


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Glasgow


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Waco


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

Oman


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

nairobi


----------



## TheNorwegian (Oct 3, 2011)

Irak


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Kiev


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

Venice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

El Porvenir


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ramallah


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Honduras


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Spain


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Nicaragua


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Al Udeid


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dhahran


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Newark


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kansas City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yuzhou


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Uppsala


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Augusta


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Adelaide


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Elk Grove


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Esfahan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Narashino


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orizaba


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Angola


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aruba


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Avellaneda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aliso Viego


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ostrava


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arcadia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Atlanta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abilene


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Edinburgh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hayward


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dhanbad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dili


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Iraq


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queretaro


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Olinda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alajuela


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ahome


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ede


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

El Jadida


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Agartala


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Al-Hasakah


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hama


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Alameda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ageo


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Oman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Port Beach


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hebron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nuiqsut


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Tel Aviv


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ventura


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Algeria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arleta


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Austria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alleghany


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yemen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Newburgh


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Houston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naperville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Eastbourne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erode


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

El Paso


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oakhurst


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tallahassee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erzurum


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

monterey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yorba Linda


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Alchevsk


----------



## pureblod (Apr 12, 2013)

jay_dizzle_girl said:


> I dont know if this have been done on this forum before ...
> 
> You have to post a country or city name. You have to think of a country or city name on the last letter of the name, This is sort like the End is the Begining game. example:
> 
> ...


I think It would be Newzeland.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

ravens said:


> Alchevsk


Kobe


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Egypt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taitung


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Glenview


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Washington DC


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Calabasas


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Syria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aventura


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Anchorage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ebina


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Aktobe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Eulma


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Argentina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Apopa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ado Ekiti


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irvine


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Eastvale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Esenler


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ridgecrest


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tucson


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

New York


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

Kilmarnock


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Kursk


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Knoxville


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Entebbe


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

eritrea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Al Kharj


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

Johannesburg


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Gothenburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Garden Grove


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Ethiopia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ajaccio


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orlando


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oviedo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oberhausen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nantes


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Santiago


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

ontario


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

oslo


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Oviedo


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Osaka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ailigandi


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Isfahan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nassau


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ulsan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Newcastle


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Equatorial Guinea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Afourar


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Rzeszow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wilmette


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

El Oued


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Devils Lake


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

El Khroub


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Brookdale


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Elista


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Altoona


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Angel Fire


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Envigado


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Oulu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Urasoe


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Erie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Evansville


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Estherville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ebetsu


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Ubon Ratchathani


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ithaca


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alleghany


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yaroslavl


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Ladysmith


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hydesville


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Elazig


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Germany


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Yun Cheng


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Galesburg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Gaborone


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Eagle River


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ranaghat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Texcoco


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Orlando


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Okinawa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alchevsk


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kaifeng


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Glendora


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Abbotsford


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Daloa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Aksu*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Urawa


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Aachen


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nablus


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Stockholm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Madinah


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Half Moon Bay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow River


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Roanoke


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Esgrus


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Sharjah


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

oman


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Nairobi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

India


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Akjoujt


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Tonga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ambler


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rancho Cordova


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Agadir


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Riverside


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Erbil


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Lhasa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Artesia


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Augusta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aksaray


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yangquan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Newburgh


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Honduras


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stockton


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nalchik


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Knoxville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Evansville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ephrata


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Acapulco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ojai


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Idaho Falls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Diego


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Oakland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Diamond Bar


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Rio De Janeiro


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ottawa


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Adrian


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naperville


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Eilat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tapachula


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Albany


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yamaguchi


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Independence


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ellensburg


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Gander


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rovno


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Osaka


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ahvaz


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Zephyrhills


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Francisco


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Oslo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odiham


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Myrtle Beach


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Hell


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Lost River


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Racine


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Everett


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Toronto


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Olive Branch


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Hanover


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Romance


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Elmira


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Apple Valley


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Yalta


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Accident


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Treviso


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Odd


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Desoto


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ottawa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aurora


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

Admire


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Elkridge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Ksiba


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Aurora


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atascadero


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oslo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Onyx


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Xochimilco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oviedo


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Lufkin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Natick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kanab


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Bolton.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Narsarsuaq


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Qatar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rourkela


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Alappuzha


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Akola


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Alexandria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Azrou


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ulan Bator


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Regensburg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Granada


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ajmer


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Riga


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abakaliki


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ivanovo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Otukpo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Osaka


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ado


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ouagadougou


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Urawa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ageo


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ottumwa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arequipa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ankara


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ann Arbor


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rampur


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rosario


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Orange


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Telupid


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dakar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rho


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Odawara


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Afif


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Florianópolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sokoto


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orsha


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Al Minya


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Inzegan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nanping


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Geneva


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Adapazarı


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nairobi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irvine


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Engels


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Ana


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Armenia


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Armenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ajaccio


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ōtsu*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Urasoe


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Erfurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Toronto


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Orlando


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oxford


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Decatur


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Regina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ain Beida


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Akron


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nice


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Eskişehir


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rousse


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Emeishan City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yuba City


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yahn


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nsukka


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Aba


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arecibo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Odintsovo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ouazzane


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

El Monte


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Evosmos


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Swaziland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Darbhanga


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Aden


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norwalk


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kuwait


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tijuana


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Alicante


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Jadida


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abu Simbel


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lithuania


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Andover


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rushville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Estonia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ambriz


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zanzibar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rumbek


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kanchipuram


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Montebello


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Obihiro


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oakville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ekibastuz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zagazig


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Gdynia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arish


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hanover


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reno


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oklahoma City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yevpatoria


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Aguascalientes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Snizhne


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Eldoret


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Turkey


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yuma


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Algiers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salzburg


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Guantánamo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Osh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hemavan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nashik


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kabwe


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Elista


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Archaie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Edmonton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nepal


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lancaster


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rio Branco


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ogbomosho


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Osasco


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oceanside


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ecuador


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rwanda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Azor


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ramadi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iwaki


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Indonesia


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Algiers


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

San Juan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Negril


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Luanshya


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Abuja


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Albacete


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Elche*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edime


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Enschede*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Enugu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ukhta*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abyei


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ichalkaranji*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Indio


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Olsztyn*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nazareth


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Hamburg*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Germany


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Yerevan


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Nepal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leeuwarden


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Nipissing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghimbi


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Israel


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Laos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Cruz


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Zagreb*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Belize


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Eindhoven*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Namudi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Imbaba*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Akulivik


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kaliningrad*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Diamantino


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oryol*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Luanshya


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Angola


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aljouf


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Fayetteville*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ellamar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rockford


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dornoch


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Hamburg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gedaref


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Florence


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erave


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Eldoret*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tustin


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Navapolatsk*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Karachi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Inglewood*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Darwaz


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Zhangye*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eldebba


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ahuachapán*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Narsaq


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Quezon City*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yancheng


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Greece *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Easton


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Netherlands *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Saratov


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vladikavkaz


----------



## Possessed Petey (May 11, 2013)

Zwettl


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Luxembourg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Gelsenkirchen*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nekemt


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Tacoma*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Austin


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Namur*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Richmond


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Dijon*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Newport Beach


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Hama*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alconbury


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yamato*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Okahandia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Altoona


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ambler


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Riverdale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Segundo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orlando


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oxnard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deception


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Norway


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yongai


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Iwakuni*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Independence


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Elkins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salinas


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Sacramento


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ontario


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ottawa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Augusta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Albany


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Yemen


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

New Zealand


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Des Moines


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

San Diego


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ogden


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nigeria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amarillo


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Oman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Ulm


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Mordor


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Reno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Obock


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Kiev


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vologda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Agoura Hills


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Santa Fe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Escalon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Norway


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yuba City


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yemen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Newark


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kakinada*


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Aberdeen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Newman


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nalchik*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kumertau


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Umlazi*


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Indonesia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arroyo Grande


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Eskişehir*


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Raglan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nanhai


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Incheon*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nekemt


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tampa


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Austin


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Neuss*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Mateo


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Siberia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aksu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Urgench*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Half Moon Bay


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yerevan*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nain


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nazran*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nejjo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ontario*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oakdale


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Oman


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nazilli*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iasi


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Iceland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Diavik


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Kosovo


----------



## TheSwede (May 17, 2013)

Oslo


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Okazaki


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Isabel Pass


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Luis Obispo


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Ohio


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orlando


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Oakland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Owerri


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Indianna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aligarh


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Houston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nanjing


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Gebze*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Encinitas


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

south carolina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aljouf


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

florida


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amboseli


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ireland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dezhou


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ulyanovsk*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kyzyl


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*La Paz*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zambezi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ilopango*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Okigwe


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Etawah*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hong Kong


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Ghana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alice Arm


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

Moldova


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Azerbaijan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naoro


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oktyabrsky*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yucca Valley


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yima*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Austria


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Acapulco*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Olivos


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Sri Lanka*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angola


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Amarillo*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Okinawa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Alvorada*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Adoisso


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oxnard


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denver


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ravenna*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ambernath


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Hayward*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kenya


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alamos


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Swaziland *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Downey


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yakeshi*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ignace


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ecuador *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Romania


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Antwerp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paloemeu


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Uganda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abu Simbel


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Lansing*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Galicia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Armenia *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Antsirabe


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Elbląg*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gilroy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yidu*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Urasoe


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

El Paso


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oldenburg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Gaziantep*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Palm Springs


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*San Bernardino*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange County


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yuma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anderson


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nakuru*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chula Vista


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ajmer*


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oslo


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Ōbu


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Uganda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Agrinion


----------



## Raavi (May 21, 2013)

North Korea


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ankara


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

Aberdeen


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nottingham


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Marrakech


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Handa*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alameda


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Argentina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Austria


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Afganistan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Neyveli


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ikoma*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aluq


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Quetta*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ambovombe


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Elista*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Augsburg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Geelong*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ghaziabad


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Damascus*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Juan Capistrano


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Okara*


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Ann Arbor


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Raleigh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Heidelberg


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Gainesville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Embu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Urumqi


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Ireland


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Dubai


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Italy


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yerevan


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

Nottingham


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Montenegro *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Offenbach


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Haeju*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uraisk


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kairouan*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nyac


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Cambridge*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elelim


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Madrid*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dusseldorf


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Fontana*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Agoura Hills


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*San Cristóbal*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lubeck


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kaesong*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gardena


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Agra*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Al Qadarif


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Florence*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Emporia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Aïn Beïda*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Apataki


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ilesa*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Azusa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Altay


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yantai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Guezzam


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Milan


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Naples


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Dimas


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Salzburg*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gboko


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ōmuta*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aracaju


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ulhasnagar*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rumbek


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kasur*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Richmond


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Denmark *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kyiv


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Vaduz*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zabadani


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Irvine*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elwood


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Daşoguz*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zhi Jiang


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Gloucestershire


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Estonia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aggeneys


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Socorro


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Örebro*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ovruch


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Hachinohe*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Segundo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Osogbo*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ochakiv


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Villahermosa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Adhamiyah*


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Hokkaido


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oulu*


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Ukraine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Encino


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Oslo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ouargla*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anaheim Hills


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Sadiqabad*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Duarte


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Erie


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

England


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Darmstadt*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Torrance


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Eluru*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ulundi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ilam*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Marquez


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Zelenodolsk*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kursk


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kamptee*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Cenizo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Odintsovo*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Owosso


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oklahoma City*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yevpatoria


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Aachen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norwalk


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kaiserslautern*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Noblesville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*El Eulma*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ambriz


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Zagazig*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gary


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yan'an*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ngong


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Guyana *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alberta


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Accra*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aqua Dulce


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Ecuador


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Rome


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

egypt


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Thailand


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Delhi


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Iceland


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Detroit


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Tallinn


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

_North Carolina_


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Missouri


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Indiana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Achutupo


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Ottoman


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

New York New York


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Kiev


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Venice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Erdenet


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Tijuana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Abecher


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Reykjavik


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Kosovo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Odense*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Epinal


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Lakewood*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dazu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Utsunomiya*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aklavik


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kalisz*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zaranj


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

Japan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nagercoil*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Las Vegas


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Salem*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Monrovia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Aberdeen*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Niue


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Edmonton*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Northridge


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*El Monte*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Enarotali


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Independence*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Emmonak


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Krakow


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Waco*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ormoc


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Chandler*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reno


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Osaka


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Albuq


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Qom*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Monterey


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yonkers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salzburg


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Geneva


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Acarigua*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Agen


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nagasaki*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Inyati


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Imabari*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Istanbul


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Lagos*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Barbara


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Azerbaijan *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nashville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*El Aaiún*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Novice


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Eilat*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Turlock


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kazakhstan *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nordheim


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Milwaukee


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*England *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Damascus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

San Felix


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Xingtai


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

India


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ainsworth


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Haifa*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Am Timan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nepal *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lynden


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Najaf*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Franklin


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nandyal*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lynn


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nasiriyah*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Holyoke


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Exeter*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rosiclare


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Enugu*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uppsala


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Adana*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Artigas


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*San Francisco*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Olympia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Al-Fashir*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ramstein


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Narayanganj*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jiguani


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Iceland *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Djursholm


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Machakos*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Luis


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Salerno*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Omidieh


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Hanover*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rushville


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Eaton


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Nairobi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ilaam


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Manchester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rorschach


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Hakodate*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elkhart


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Taipei*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Inzai


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ila*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Awaji


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ilorin*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Najran


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nampo*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Olgaing


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Gadag-Betageri*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Izki


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Indonesia *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ambrolauri


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Imphal*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Locarno


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Obninsk*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Krakow


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Warsaw


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wetzikon


----------



## Kevster (May 27, 2013)

Namibia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aalesund


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Dortmund


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Djibouti


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Indaiatuba*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ayabe


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Edéa*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ashdod


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Da Lat*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tel Aviv


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Veracruz*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zollikon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nagpur*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nayoro


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oradea*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Auberry


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

York


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kutaisi


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Uganda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Airlie Beach


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hiroshima


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Aix-les-Bains, France


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Saint Petersburg*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Guangzhou


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Uralsk*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kiyosu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Utrecht*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Troutdale


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Estonia *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aumsville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ekibastuz*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zushi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Indianapolis*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shamokin


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Naihati*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irrigon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nazareth*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harahan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Newport*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tripoli


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ibaraki*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Innsbruck


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kabwe*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elbag


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Gabon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nairobi*


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Indianapolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Scranton


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Nagasaki


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Izumo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oakland*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dumai


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ichihara*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aisai


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Iceland


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Dammam*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Minokamo


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Otterberg, Germany


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Graz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zlin


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Essex


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Xinji*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ipoh


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Havana


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aasiaat


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Talara*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abbse


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Edirne*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eagle


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Elizabeth*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Halifax


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Xiamen*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nakhichevan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Namangan*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Neghelli


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Iași*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Imphal


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Laredo*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oakham


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Macon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ngukurr


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Rwanda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ardmore


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ebetsu*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Urlabari


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ibadan*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nappanee


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*El Alto*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oshkosh


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Hechi*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Imperatiz


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Zaria*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Agawan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nam Định*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Henderson


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nantes*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sapporo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ocala


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Abbotsford


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Kyrgyzstan


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Nara


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Azerbaijan


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Niamey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoro


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Oakley


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yugoslavia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Abilene*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edmond


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Dallas*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stirling


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Gateshead*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hebron


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nakhodka*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Azumino


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Obihiro*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Olsztyn


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nancy*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yasouj


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Jackson*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nelson


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nicaragua *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abbeville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Erzincan*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Numazu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Uruapan*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nason


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Naha*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aledo


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Osaka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arvaikheer


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Reutlingen


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Naples


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Sharm El Sheikh


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Haicheng*


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Grenada


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Aalborg*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ghanzi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ica*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amman


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Najafabad*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dijon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nara*


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Albstadt (Germany)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Taipei


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ireland*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dearborn


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nagaoka*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aswan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nanjing*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Glasgow


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Willoughby (UK)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Youngsville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ebina*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Argyle


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*El Progreso*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oldendorf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fakenham


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Madagascar


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Richmond


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Demotte


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Elâzığ*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gardabar


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Raleigh*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Huangshan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Navsari*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irvington


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nefteyugansk*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kaysville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Essen*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nee Soon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nagoya*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arezzo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oldham*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Miluo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Opole*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eielson


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nabadwip*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Purranque


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Eastbourne*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elko


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oakville*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elverson


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nampula*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aqaba


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Aden*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nanortalik


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kabul*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Livorno


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oceanside*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Entebbe


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ede*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eau Claire


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Escondido*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Olsztyn


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nanning*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Green Bay


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yaizu*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uman


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Norfolk
*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kenai


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Israel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Langtang


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gulu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ulm*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mukono


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ōgaki*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Izium


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Mahabad*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dymytrov


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Valparaíso*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Owensboro


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ōita*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Al Karak


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kakogawa*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Akhaltsikhe


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Emeishan*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nemata


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Aba*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ambrolauri


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Indore*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eliptamin


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nadiad*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dillion


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nangong*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Geneina


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Addis Ababa*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Acireale


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Elektrostal*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Linares


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Santa Barbara


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anaheim Hills


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*San Jose*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Monte


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Egypt *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tasiilag


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Geneva*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alessandria


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

aachen


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Nicaragua


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aizawl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lathrop


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Palau


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Urayasu*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uskumru


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Udupi*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uvezli


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ibarra*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Artsyz


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Zabol*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lablab


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Bacolod*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dymytrov


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Valera*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Antratsyt


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Taizhou*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unayzah


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Habikino*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ortakoi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Imperatriz*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zeytinburnu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ueda*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abasha


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Abakan*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nesher


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Rajkot*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Toronto


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ottawa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Austria *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alupka


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Abadan*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nizwa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Albany


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yokote


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eveleth


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Haiti *


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Islamabad


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Deposit


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Tehran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neghelli


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Iceland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dobbins


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Salta*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ascension


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nanded*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Derhachi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ife*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iziaslav


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Vladivostok*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kimitsu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Udaipur*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rutland


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Danville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elbasan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nagano*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oviedo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Okazaki*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irwindale


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Elk Grove*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eksinoz


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Zenica*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Athens


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Saudi Arabia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Argentina


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Abbottabad*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dalvik


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kalyan*


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nigeria!!


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Armenia


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok I cant spell this lol but.
Azabajan ^_^


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

New York (city)


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Kuwait


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tbilisi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inisheer


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Reading*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gilroy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yorkville*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Evrenli


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Iquitos*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salacak


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kandahar*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ralston


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Naperville*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eyub


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Bakersfield*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Domali


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Indianapolis*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Jose


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Edmonton*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nyeri


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ichikawa*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Austin


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Naples*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Samlar


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Roanoke


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Esenyurt


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tallahassee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Encino


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Omaha*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arlington


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Norfolk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kirac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cauayan


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

New York


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kennesaw


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Warsaw*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Winsboro


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oldenburg*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Guelph


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Hapur*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rumoi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Iksan*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nihonmatsu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ujjain*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Neuhausen


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nashik*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kennewick


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kaduna*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Auburn


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Nicaragua


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Almetyevsk*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kaohsiung


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Garden Grove*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Segundo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Orlando*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ovezli


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ipoh*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harrismith


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Hebron*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nimule


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Egypt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Takapoto


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Oslo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Owings Mills


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sammamish


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Hamilton*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nooksack


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kampala*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Algona


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Akron*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nashville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Estonia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alberta


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Akita*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alupka


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Aleppo*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Othello


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Orenburg*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Garibaldi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inisheer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Renton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Narathiwat


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thailand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

David


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dallas


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Sacramento


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omidieh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hagfors


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Sweden


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Newfoundland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Demotte


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ede*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Gebir


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Raichur*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rorschach


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Haiphong*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gossau


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ulsan*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nacka


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Abohar*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rosiclare


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Ester


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*El Paso*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Onoto


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ogbomosho*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Okushiri


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ilagan*


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Nantucket


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Takasaki*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Itoshima


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aizawl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Linares


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Sagar*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rome


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*El Monte*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eppstein


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nanchang*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gaoyao


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Olomouc*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cordele


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Erbil*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Little Rock


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kabankalan*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nakhichevan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nantong*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Goldsburg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Gabès*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Seraglio


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Odessa*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Akutan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nantong


----------



## yummynoodles (Apr 23, 2013)

guam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Montebello


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ordu*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uliastai


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Iligan*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Navoi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ingham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Montclair


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Rajshahi*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ivalo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Orsk*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kuroishi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ilesa*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arica


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Acheng *


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gacik


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kallithea*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aztec


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Cadiz*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zeytinburnu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Unnao*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Owensboro


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oran*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nantou


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Uji*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iqaluit


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Tehran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nassau


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Uzbekistan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nepean


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nanchong*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Glendora


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Aachen*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nehe


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Espoo*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Osasco


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oruro*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Osogbo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oshawa*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Andimeshk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kalokol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Laos


----------



## D0M1N1K (Jun 6, 2013)

Sugarland


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Detroit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Torrance


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Elkridge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egaleo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Orizaba*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Artesia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Agadir*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rodez


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Zárate*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Encinitas


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Saga*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angola


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Augusta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atwater


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rwanda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aligarh


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Honduras


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Rafael


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Luxembourg*


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

gotham city


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yoshkar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rogers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Simferopol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lannion


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Norman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neghelli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Salah


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Higgins


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

San Francisco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Overton


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Norwich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hawthorne


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ethiopia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Asturias


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Saint John*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Taipei


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ireland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dharan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Namibia*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abasha


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ahvaz*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zambezi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Irbid*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dubai


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Iriga*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atarib


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Badalona*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ambriz


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Zinder*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rumbek


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kadoma*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Avondale


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ezhou*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uraj


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Jabalpur*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reklaw


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Washington, D.C.*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Calgary


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yekaterinburg*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Glasgow


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Winston-Salem*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Marquez


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Zanzibar*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Remscheid


----------



## rainsong2775 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dutch Harbor


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rio Gallegos


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Solingen


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Norway


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yilan


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Newtownmountkennedy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yokote


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Estonia


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Adelaide


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Eritrea


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Auckland.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Deutschland


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Düsseldorf


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Fairfield (Suburb of Brisbane)


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Damascus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sheffield


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Darwin.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Norfolk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kokomo


----------



## WoodenFreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

Oman.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Namibia


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Afghanistan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nairobi


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Indianapolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stakhanov


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Vail


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lithuania


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Akron


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Narrandera


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Applethorpe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Envigado


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Osaka


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Azumino


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oberon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Orleans


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Sapporo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Osorno


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

(nice) 
Orlando


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ottawa


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Acapulco


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Acapulco


Oslo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oruro


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orlando


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oulu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Uganda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Accra


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Athens


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

St. Petersburg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Graz


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zaka


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Augsburg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Georgetown


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nicaragua


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aruba


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Argentina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angarsk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kalgoorlie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Envigado


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ostend


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Kiruna


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Armidale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ebetsu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uralla


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Athens


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Diego


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Ontario


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Ouarzazate


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Edensburg


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Glassgow


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Wellington


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nashville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eugene


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ellicott City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nome


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Paso


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oxnard


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dubai


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Israel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

London


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nogales


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Strahan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Naples


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naples


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Sacramento


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Okahandja


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Atlanta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Athens


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

San Diego


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oklahoma City


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yalta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atascadero


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ottawa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Almaville


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Ecuador


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rome


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Eritrea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amarillo


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Oceanside


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Enugu


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Uruguay


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yantai


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Ipanema


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abuja


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

Alexandria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ammon


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Naples


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stockholm


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Melbourne


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Edinburgh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hollywood


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dresden


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Netherlands


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

St Helens


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Shepparton


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Newcastle


----------



## Jack Jackson (Dec 16, 2013)

Egypt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tokyo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tullahoma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Avondale


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ethiopia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abidjan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nigeria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aberdeen


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Napa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Asuncion


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

New Zealand


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dublin


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Newbern


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Narobi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Istanbul


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Luxembourg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Germantown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nanning


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Gardena


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alhambra


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Anchorage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ezhou


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ushuaia


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Aberdeen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Newnan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Napier


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Rwanda


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Alice Springs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sevastopol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Longford


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Delhi


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Indianapolis


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Syracuse


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elblag


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Geneva


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Augusta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Akron


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Norway


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yuma


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Australia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Almaville


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

everton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Newburgh


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Houston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nirasaki


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Iraq


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qatana


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Auckland


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Denver


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rockhampton


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Netherlands


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Juan Capistrano


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Oslo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Olinda


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Aberdeen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Orleans


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Saint Lucia


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Albuquerque


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Argentina


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Amsterdam


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Manaus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stockton


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

New Orleans


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Santa Barbara


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

St Louis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Suhaj


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Jakarta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ashdod


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Douglasville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elizabethton


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nashville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Encino


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oakland


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Devonport


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Toronto


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Osaka


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Annaba


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

America


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

Melbourne


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Eindhoven


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Namibia


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

New England


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Durham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Milan


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Niagra fall


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Shanghai


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iasi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ibstock


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Karachi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ibrox


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xiamen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nettlecomb


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Belize


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Elkridge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elbasan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Natural Bridge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erfurt


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tallahassee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

East Ridge


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ekron


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Niteroi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Istanbul


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lexington


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nigeria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anaheim


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Montgomery


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yuma


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Anchorage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Monte


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

El Paso


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orizaba


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Albany


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yonkers


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Sewanee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eindhoven


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

New York City


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Yemen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yabrud


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Denver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Redding


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Geelong


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grozny


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yokohama


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Agrinio


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Osaka


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

a-York


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Kitchener


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oxnard


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dayton


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Newport Beach


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Honolulu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Union City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yancheng


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Georgetown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nassau


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Underhill


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Lillehammer


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Richmond


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Delhi


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

India


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arezzo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Olsztyn*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Taipei City


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yakutsk*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kashan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Northhampton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eritrea


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Abilene*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Enumclaw


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Warner Robins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Barbara


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Amarillo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Omsk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Katoomba


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ageo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oklahoma City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yuba City


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yekaterinburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Germiston


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Naven


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norwalk


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kenya


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Austin


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Novgorod*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dijon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nazareth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hamburg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Greenville


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Estonia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Armenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Astana


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Anse la Raye*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Escondido


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oslo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orlando


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Ottawa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Azerbaijan


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Niagara Falls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Francisco


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ooltewah*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hong Kong


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Gruetli-Laager*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Riobamba


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Angola


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Awka


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Albury


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yemen


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nanaimo


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Irving


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Garden Grove


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Edmonton


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yemen


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Saskatoon


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Aldershot


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Azerbaijan


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Algoma


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Albuquerque


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Toronto


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Oman


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Newcastle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eielson


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nelson


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nantes


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Sanford


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Krakow


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wichita


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Adairvile


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elverson


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Nashville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Evansville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elko


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oak Ridge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eudora


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ashland City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Youngsville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ethridge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erbil


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

LaFollette


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Edmonton


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

North London


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nuuk


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kingsport


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx (Oct 6, 2011)

Tallahassee


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

East Palo Alto


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ontario


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dearborn


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Niagara Falls


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Simi Valley


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

Yemen


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Nantucket


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tehachapi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

India


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Americus


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Signal Mountain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nottingham


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Manchester


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Rhode island


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Detroit


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tracy City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yakutsk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kingaroy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yucca


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abha


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Atlanta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Akron


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nelsonville


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ermington


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Naph


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hacienda Heights


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

South Boston


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

North Hobart


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tempe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Evans City


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yellowknife*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Early


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Youngstown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Newton


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nottingham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Miami


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ireland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denver


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rosemont


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Trevallyn


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nashville


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

Ecuador


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Robertson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reno


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Omaru


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uman


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nelson


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Nottingham


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mauritius


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sackville


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Edmunston


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Netherlands! :yay


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Slovakia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Amarillo


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Oslo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Otago Bay


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Omdurman


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Nigeria


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ararat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Turlock


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

kerygmatic


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Chile


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Davis


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Sackramento


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Orillia


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Australia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arroyo Grande


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Ecuador


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rehoboth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hobart


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Hungary


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yonago


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orlando


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Oakville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Easton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Neuss


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Switzerland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Damascus


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Syria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Almada


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Athens


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Seville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Egypt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tunis


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Austria


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

Athens


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Seattle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Everman


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Needles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Luis Obispo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oceanside


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erfurt


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Toledo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

eurogouy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yorba Linda


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Austria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anoka


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Anchorage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eagan


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Nemmersdorf


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Futtsu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uppsala


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Argentina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Monterey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yamhill


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Londonderry*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yasuj


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jerilderie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edgar


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Riyadh


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hemel Hempstead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Haikou


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Udomxay


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yuma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Azumino


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Delhi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Irvine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eureka


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Arica


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Antioch


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hastings


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Scottsdale


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

El Mirage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Segundo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orinda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Azusa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Aruba


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Agra


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Andorra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abbeville


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eastbourne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Emporia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Abbotsford


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dili


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Iginniarfik


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kiev


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Vladivostok


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kuwait City


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Youngstown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Niamey


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yonkers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Seoul


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Laos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Suva


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Albuquerque


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Escalente


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Erzurum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Milan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nagasaki


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Islamabad


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Donetsk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kigali


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Inglewood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Damascus


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Salinas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Ramon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

New Orleans


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shreveport


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tunnack


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

Kansas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Scamander


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Roanoke


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Euclid


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dimitrovgrad


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dover


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rotterdam


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Montreal


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

London


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Norfolk


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Kiev


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vienna


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Aberdeen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Haven


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Newcastle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eau Claire


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Eskişehir


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ranelagh


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Havana


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aldermaston


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Niiza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aqaba


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ahmedabad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dusseldorf


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Frankfurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tacoma


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Armenia*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Algeria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anniston


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nawabshah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Highcross


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Savannah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Halifax


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xuzhou


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uttoxeter


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Red Boiling Springs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salto


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oakland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Durango


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oceanside


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ephrata


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Alpharetta*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Albania


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Acapulco


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Alameda*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aurora


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Arcadia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abnub


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Brussels


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sahiwal


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Las Vegas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salt Lake City


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yucaipa*


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Amsterdam


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Knoxville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edgewater


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Karachi*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Izeh


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Hungary*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yala


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

Auckland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kashan*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nigeria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Natchez


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zeehan


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Nigeria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ayase


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

Egypt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tripoli


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Invermay


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yonkers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lima


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Addis Ababa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Akron


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naha


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Aktau*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uganda


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Albury-Wodonga*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Acinsk


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kuwait*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tampico


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Osaka*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aizawl


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Launceston


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Neftekamsk*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kerman


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*North Las Vegas*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sydney


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yeosu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ust-Ilimsk*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kelso


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Old Crow


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Warsaw


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Waterloo


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Odessa


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Auckland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dixon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nuremberg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gilroy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yatsushiro*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Olinda


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Alanya*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arroyo Grande


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Elista*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amritsar


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Raipur*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rio Branco


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Offenbach am Main*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nice


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*East Timor*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rayong


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gray


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yonkers*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Saratoga


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Albany


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Yorkshire


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yachiyo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oakland


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Derby


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yeosu*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uyo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ongole*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Essen


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nizhny Novgorod*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Detroit


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tallahassee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Encino


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Orange*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Earlham


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Millencourt


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

The Democratic Republic of Congo


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Orvieto :heart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Okmulgee


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Eritrea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Apia


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Albania


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Abidjan*


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Niger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ravenna


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Antarctica


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Abu Dhabi*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Inegol


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Las Vegas*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

St. Paul


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lebanon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nassau


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ulyanovsk*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kazakhstan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nefteyugansk*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kyrgyzstan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nogales*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Switzerland


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Des Moines*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salzburg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Geneva*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Africa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Antwerp*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Penguin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nazilli


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ibadan*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nottingham


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Moscow


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Widnes


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Samua


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Antwerp


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Poland


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dusseldorf


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Franklin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nanjing


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Gruetli-Laager


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rosario


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oak Ridge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Ouad


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Decherd*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Digos


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Spencer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Racine


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

England


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dayton


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*New Tazewell*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lisbon


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Normandy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yonago


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Ottawa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anaheim


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Milwaukee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Euless


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

San Diego


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oberon


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Newmarket


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tel Aviv


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Victor Harbour


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Reims*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Shellharbour


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Raleigh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Herne


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*El Khroub*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bonn


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Newtown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nijmegen


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Newport Beach*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Halle


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Elk Grove


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ekaterinoburg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Grozny


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yaroslave


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Edinburgh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hasselt


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thuringowa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Amursk*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kovrov


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Vladikavkaz*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zlatoust


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Tula*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aalst


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tampa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aarhus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Singapore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

England


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Dallas


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Seychelles


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stockholm


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Micronesia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Augusta


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Angola


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Argentina


----------



## ChrisSAS (Dec 7, 2013)

Adelaide


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Edmonton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Namur


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rome


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Evansville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ecatepec


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Columbus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Surgut


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tempe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ebetsu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Uşak*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kusong


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Guanare*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edime


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Emmen*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nara


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Alameda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Apia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Almaty*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeovil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lvov


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Valencia*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Almaville


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Etawah*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hammond


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Detroit


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Arizona


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Annapolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stockholm


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Mecca


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alhambra


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Abaetetuba


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amarillo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oberhausen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norfolk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kalgoorlie


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Ecuador


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Redcliffe


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

East Timor


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Randwick


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Kyrgyzstan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nashville


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

everton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

N'djamena


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

America


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Argentina


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Albania


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Alaska


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Acarigua


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Angola


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Akashi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Austria


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Alexandria*


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Africa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Amman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nicosia


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

east timor


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tacoma


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

andora


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aztec


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Canberra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Adak


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

kongo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ontario


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Oregon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Nepal*


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Lebanon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nairobi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Irvine


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Istanbul


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Laos


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Siam


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Manchester


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Rwanda


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Alchevsk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kilimanjaro


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Osnabrück*


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Orange county


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yemen


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

Paris


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

San Diego


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Owensboro


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oktoberfest


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Thailand


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

Domonican Republic


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Central African Republic


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Calabasas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

South Sydney


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yerevan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Norfolk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kosovo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Obninsk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kuna


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Aizuwakamatsu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uintah


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Heidelberg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Garden Grove


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Erfurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Temple City


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yakutsk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kingman


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Niger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Roseburg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Gaza*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arnold


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dyersburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Garibaldi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Islamabad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

DuBois


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Sadiqabad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dearborn


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nilópolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sosnowiec


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Chattanooga


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Athens


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sunbury


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yulin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Orleans


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

San Bernardino


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oviedo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Osasco


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

Oregon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oldham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madison


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Northampton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nazareth


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Hanoi


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Indonesia


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Azerbaijan


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Nairobi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Isleton


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nagasaki


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Igoumenitsa


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Addis Ababa


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Angmagssalik


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kenosha


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Alytus


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

Slovenia


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Alderville


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

El Paso


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Obihiro


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Omaha


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Austin


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nazran


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nicosia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Albany


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Yellow Knife


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ecuador


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rizhao


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Oregon City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yakeshi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Islington


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Nagorno-Karabakh Republic


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Chennai


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Italy


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Yakima


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ahmedabad


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dearborn


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nanning


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Glasgow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wichita


----------



## Crispy Taco (Jan 22, 2014)

Arlington


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Norwich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nanchang


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Georgetown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ndola


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Apia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aracaju


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uppsala


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Antioch


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hinckley


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yangon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Newman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Zealand


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dunedin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nashik


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kingaroy


----------



## DyingBreed (Jan 19, 2014)

Yemen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nantucket


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thimpu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uruguay


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

York


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kabul


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Lexington


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nunavut


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Taiwan


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Namibia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atoka


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Auckland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dillingham


----------



## Missing Link (Jan 20, 2014)

Mauritania


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arezzo


----------



## Missing Link (Jan 20, 2014)

Oakland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dijon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Newquay


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nantwich


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Halifax


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xi'an


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nuuk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kiev


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valdez


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zagreb


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Beijing


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Guildford


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dickinson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nairobi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Inverell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Limpio


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oxford


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Perth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Haikou


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uaxactun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naples


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Saint Petersburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Riyadh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ivanovo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oecussi-Ambeno


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ningbo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Osaka


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Accra


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yichun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kermanshah


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Helsinki


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Incheon


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Naperville - Illinois


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ebetsu


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ravenswood - Lincoln Square, Chicago


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dubai


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Izmir


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anqing


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Grafton


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Norwich


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Helsinki


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Indore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nashville


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Edmonton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Niigata


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eindhoven


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Newcastle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erzurum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Middlesbrough


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kathmandu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alofi


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Indianapolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yonago


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Olomouc


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chisinau


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ualik


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kiev


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Madagascar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ranchi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lhasa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anchorage


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ethiopia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Singapore


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ephrata


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lucknow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nassau


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Austin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Napier


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Omaha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Appleton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tabuk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Escanaba


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Addis Ababa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ahvaz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zanesville


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Galway


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Delhi


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Indianapolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Newport Beach


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dubai


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Indianapolis


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ocean Springs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stanton


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

athlone


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

Golden Wheat said:


> Edinburgh


Helsinki


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Idaho Falls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shaowu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uppsala


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Montecito


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Oman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naples


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anqing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kyrgyzstan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Izmir


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Diego


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Olinda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Acapulco


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Olmaliq


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quebec


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Canberra


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

Austria


----------



## Sussie (Jun 11, 2014)

Australia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Armenia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stuttgart


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Arequipa


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Northampton


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

Norway


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yong'an


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Astana


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nehe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Equatorial Guinea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Auckland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Doboj


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Joplin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shanghai


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Kingston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Glasgow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wenzhou


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ulan-Ude


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elche


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Euclid


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Epping


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Engels


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sassari


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Newark


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naperville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Novara


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Albuquerque


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

Honduras


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stuttgart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Brighton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tokyo


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

Omaha


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Asyut


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Townsville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Escondito


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stockholm


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Munich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Houston


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nuremberg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enping


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Racine


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oklahoma city


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Newark


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Epsom


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hamburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Windsor


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alofi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Inverness


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nyngan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eilat


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Taplow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Niles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ibimirim


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Montceau-les-Mines


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Diego


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Augsburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alakanuk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kiev


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oviedo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oulu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uppsala


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Etienne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yerevan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anaheim


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Marrawah


----------



## ONLYmarta (Jun 22, 2014)

Tunisia


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Algeria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ali Sabieh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dusseldorf


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Flensburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gothenburg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Haarlem


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Astrakhan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nehe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sacramento


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Athens


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Strasbourg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Glendora


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Albury


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Saarbrücken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nan'an


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Helsinki


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Asmara


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aleppo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dundee


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Equatorial Guinea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alexandria


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

Azerbaijan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Niteroi


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

Irkutsk (Russia)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kathmandu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Omaru


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Leicester


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Romania


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Afghanistan


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Naples


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

Dar es Salaam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Damanhur


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Reykjavik


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yekaterinburg


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Girdershade


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Etawah


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Hanover


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rio De Janeiro


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oldham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Manzanita


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Albany


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yonkers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sausilito


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oatlands


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Barbara


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anju


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uraisk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Killarney


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yamaguchi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ica


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Albany


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yantai


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Inglewood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dubai


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ipswich


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Doonside


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yarmouth


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

Uruguay


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aalborg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naples


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Odessa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amsterdam


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Mozambique


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Edinburgh


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hohenwald


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Dallas


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Seattle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Roseau


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lima


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oceanside


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ecuador


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reno


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orlando


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ontario


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Odessa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angola


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nicaragua


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

Alexandria (Minnesota)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alytus


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

Samarkand


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dehui


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Escondido


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Acapulco


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Krakow


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Warsaw


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wexford


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Romania


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

Albania


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Newaygo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Havana


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Roskilde


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Exeter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dezful


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rosario


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ocotillo


----------



## MariLushi (Jul 13, 2014)

Oviedo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Manchester


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ely


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nassau


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eureka


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ontario


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oklahoma


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Maine


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kigali


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lebanon


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mauritius


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Shanghai


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Dakota


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anshun


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Norway


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yorba Linda


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Austria


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Norwich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dili


----------



## starlily (Jul 6, 2014)

Italy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Izmir


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wichita


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Erie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Essex


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xico


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oslo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oxford


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dallas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Monica


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Anchorage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eugene


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Evansville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ensenada


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Athens


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sukabumi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ivanhoe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Segundo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Opochka


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Argentina


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Amsterdam


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Minsk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kennewick


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kansas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Antonio


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oostende


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Enugu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ugāle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elko


----------



## MariLushi (Jul 13, 2014)

Navarra


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Andorra


----------



## MariLushi (Jul 13, 2014)

Alicante


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Armenia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Middlesbrough


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nhill


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Leeds


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salem


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reno


----------



## MariLushi (Jul 13, 2014)

Lombardy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yuma


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Arles


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tottenham


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mexico


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anaheim


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

East Lansing


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Arkansas


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Niagara Falls


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sussex


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Amarillo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Northampton


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Rwanda


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Algiers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Albuquerque


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

East Palmyra


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hachita


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Epukiro


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nanaimo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ulster


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Lakeport


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Tonga


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nanchang


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Glasgow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wichita


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Alicante


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Monte


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

El Salvador


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tipperary


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

London


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naperville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Daytona Beach


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Honolulu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uberada


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Akron


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norfolk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Karmøy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yekaterinburg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Graz


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Havana


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Agoura Hills


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

St Helens


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Saskatoon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dahanu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Apia


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Albi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Suriname


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Novi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ipswich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hungary


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yalta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abiko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Osaka


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Athens


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sendai


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ireland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Doboj


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jordan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Namibia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anshan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nairobi


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Istanbul


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lethbridge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Enumclaw


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Wittenberg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grenada


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Armenia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Azerbaijan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Naples


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Solvang


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Glenview


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

West Papua


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iskenderun


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Zealand


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kanpur


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Denmark


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amon said:


> Kanpur





Cascades said:


> Denmark


I think it's the last letter.

Rawlins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sendai


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I think it's the last letter.
> 
> Rawlins


I saw New Zealand :/ I have no idea how I missed the next two replies, ha



paris744 said:


> Sendai


India


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Augsburg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cascades said:


> I saw New Zealand :/ I have no idea how I missed the next two replies, ha
> 
> India


 It happens to all the time - I always forget to refresh the page! :lol


paris744 said:


> Augsburg


Glendale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enping


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Galkayo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oxnard


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Doboj


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jiamusi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ionia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ambato


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ordos City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ypsilanti


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ipoh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Honolulu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ulsan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nazilli


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

Inverness
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Cruz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zambezi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ibiza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anyang


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Guernsey


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngstown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nauru


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ulanhot


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tripoli


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indianapolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sedona


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Albania


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alytus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

San Francisco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oulu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uzbekistan


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Nashville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Escondido


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orizaba


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Andorra


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aspen


----------



## enexti (Apr 12, 2016)

North Holland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dothan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nassau


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uzhhorod


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Datong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glasgow


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Warsaw


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wuxi


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Istanbul


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lubbock


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kankakee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erode


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Eastbourne


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Esfahan


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Antigua


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Adapazan


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Nepal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Luxembourg


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Gambia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aracaju


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uromi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Inachan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Naples


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Sønderborg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gloucester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Guilin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nuuk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kodiak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Khartoum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Monaco


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okinawa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Asti


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iceland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Deering


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Galkayo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Osorno


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Oakland.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Desouk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ketchikan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nappanee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Amsterdam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madagascar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Romeoville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eugene


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ethiopia


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Aalborg


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Germany


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yemen.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Northern Ireland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dubai


----------



## Initials1248 (May 12, 2016)

Iceland


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Denmark


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kakuma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anaheim


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marrakech


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Husavik


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kumasi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

irkutsk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ketchikan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Northampton


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nanjing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gloucester


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Haiti


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Gloucester


Rosario


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oman


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Prague


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quito


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Robertson


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Salem


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Milan


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Nashville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Oued


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Denton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Narashino


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Osaka


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ambato


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Orlando


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oulu


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Uruguay


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yibin


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Friendonkey said:


> Uruguay


Yalta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ahvaz


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ballarat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tepic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

China


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Dallas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Seoul


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Libya


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Anderlecht


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toowoomba


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Austria


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Adelaide


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Egypt


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Turkey


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ypres


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

San Francisco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Omdurman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Philadelphia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Amarillo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ordos City


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

York


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kaifeng


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Groton


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Hamburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gaborone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Henderson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

North Korea


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Astoria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anderson 

(Man, I messed up more than once! It's not alphabetical :doh!)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Netherlands


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

South Africa


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Aachen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Longingfor (May 18, 2016)

Estonia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ayacucho


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oaxaca


----------



## Longingfor (May 18, 2016)

Amsterdam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Manchester


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ogaki


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ithaca


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alcobendas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ethiopia


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Arlingyto


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Arlingyto


Arlington*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nikaho


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ordos City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yardley


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yakutsk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Katoomba


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Antarctica


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Antigua


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Argos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sendai


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ipoh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hong Kong


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gothenburg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Guinea Bissau


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ukiah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hibbing


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Geraldton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Delhi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ísafjörður


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rhinelander


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ramsgate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anyang


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Grimsby


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yugoslavia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Agra


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Karaj


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jastrzębie-Zdrój


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jászberény


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yelets


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Savannah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hong Kong


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Guayaquil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Laiwu


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

uruguay


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yiwu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Utrecht


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tallinn


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Trieste


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ely


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ypres


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Samsun


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Norwich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hoboken


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Nepal


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Lisburn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Miami


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ipoh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Houma


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Australia


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Afghanistan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

North Korea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ayacucho


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ouyen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nanaimo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ottawa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arezzo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ojai


----------



## shykoala (Apr 19, 2016)

Italy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ypsilanti


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yasuj


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Joliet


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tenterfield


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dayton


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Namibia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Albury


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yantai


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ionia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Anderlecht


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tyler


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rexburg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Graz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zunyi


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Albania


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

annapolis


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Baluchistan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Noshiro


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Osaka


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aizuwakamatsu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uppsala


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vilnius


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Suakin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nikaho


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Osaka


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Pakistan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nanchang


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queretaro


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gibraltar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rome


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Essen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Newburgh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hillsdale


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

El Progreso


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Omaha


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aberystwyth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hermosillo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oxnard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dylone


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Edmonton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nukus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Southport


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Tahiti


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Isumi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Islamabad


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Dakar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rwanda


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Akron


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nehe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

East Liverpool


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lafayette


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elkhart


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Taranto


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oceanside


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Edmonton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norfolk


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Königsberg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Glasgow


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Harlech


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Haarlem


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mission Viejo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oviedo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oceanside


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Easton


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Northampton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Niles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sibiu


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Tenby


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ukiah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Horsham


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Murmansk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kiev


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vicksburg


----------



## welcome to nonexistence (Jul 2, 2015)

Groningen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norwich


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norwalk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kaiping


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Groton


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Narbonne


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

El Paso


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Owase


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eisenach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hawaii


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Isumi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ipswich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Haifa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Algiers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Santa Cruz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zaranj


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jiamusi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ireland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denver


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Reno


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oswego


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oberhausen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nottingham


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Magdeburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gejiu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Utica


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Arles


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Belgrade


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Saltillo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Owosso


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Opole


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edirne


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elyria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ashdod


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Denver


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rockhampton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Newark


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kosti


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Lille


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elizabethtown


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Norwich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hsinchu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uelzen


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Kalmar


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Lantana


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Lisbon


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

hah, Ninja'd 

from Lantana:

Australia


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Austin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nairobi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Inuvik


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kunming


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Glasgow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

West Lafayette


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Euless


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Southampton


----------



## xAstral (Jul 14, 2016)

New Delhi


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Independence


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elmira


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anaheim


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mianyang


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Graz


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Zihuatanejo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oruro


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Opelika


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Afyonkarahisar


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Rostov


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vallenar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roseburg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gainesville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ekwok


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kissimmee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edirne


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Edison


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nanchang


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gloucester


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Rotherham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Malawi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ipswich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hayward


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dubai


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Irondequois


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Stevenage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Emeishan


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nuneaton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nuuk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kingman


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Landsberg


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Göteborg (Gothenburg)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gas City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yeosu


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Uppsala


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aligarh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harare


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Elva


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Antarctica


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Allentown


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nagoya


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Adoni


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Irvine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elyria


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Ardabil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lagrono


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Oakland


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Djibouti


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ironwood


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Desnogorsk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kiev


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Viterbo


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Omsk.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Karamay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngstown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Rochelle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Exton


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Norrnäs


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Skopje


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elmhurst


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Truro


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ogden


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elkhart


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Turin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nandi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Isesaki


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iceland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Donahue


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Astana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Antarctica


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adelaide


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Easton


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nanjing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Galveston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nikaho


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ouagadougou


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uzbekistan


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nunucity. Oh wait, that doesn't exist...

*Nivala*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arezzo


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Orkanger


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rutland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dover


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rhinelander


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Rovaniemi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indianola


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aydin


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nagoya


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aswan


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Niigata


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Amami


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Mateo


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Orenburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Guayaquil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lebanon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ningbo


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Orivesi


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Itum-Kale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Elog


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Gambia.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Abilene


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Etawah


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Hilo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Osorno


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Odessa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Auburn


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

New Braunfels


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shanghai


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

Iqaluit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tepic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Charleston


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nizhny Novgorod


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Denton


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nuneaton


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Nacogdoches


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Seinäjoki


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Independence


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

*Enontekiö*

Umlauts <3


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

**** you and your useless accents for making me use google!

Örebro


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:lol

*Outokumpu* (This translates to something like "Weird Mound" or "Weird Hill")


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ujung Pandang


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cashel said:


> **** you and your useless accents for making me use google!


 Daaaaaaang :hide

Groton


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Närpiö


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> Närpiö


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ordos City


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ypres


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Somero


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ontonagon


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nokia


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Arlington


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Nuneaton


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Newport



An HP Laptop said:


> Nuneaton


lol, that's two Nuneatons in the last two pages. Wait...are you from Nuneaton? I haven't actually ever met anybody who's from Nuneaton. :blank


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Nunuc said:


> Newport
> 
> lol, that's two Nuneatons in the last two pages. Wait...are you from Nuneaton? I haven't actually ever met anybody who's from Nuneaton. :blank


Truro.

No I'm not. I didn't know someone else posted it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Omaha :lol ha ha ha


----------



## 003 (Sep 18, 2016)

Akaa.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

^That's a Finnish town! 

*Antsla*


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Allen


----------



## 003 (Sep 18, 2016)

Narva


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Adina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aydin


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nuneaton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Natchez


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Zagreb


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Brazil


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Lima


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Australia


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Ashgabat


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

Toronto


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ogaki


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Irving


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ghazni


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ipswich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harare


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Euless


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Saidpur


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Rockwall


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Luanda


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Antalya


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aumsville


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Erfurt


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Turkmenistan


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nürnberg (Nuremberg)


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Galloway


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yugoslavia


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Australia


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Austria


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Aberystwyth


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

^haha, one of my all-time favourite Football Manager let's play series is this one (Aberystwyth Town):






*Haparanda*


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Amarillo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ordos City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yasuj


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Jönköping


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Goliad


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Düsseldorf


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Fredericksburg


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Gateshead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Duluth


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hanko


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Overton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nappanee


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

*Elva*

I wonder if they have elves in Elva? Estonian elves...


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Algeria


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Abermule


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eritrea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Azerbaijan


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nastola


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Austin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nanching


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Galveston


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Narnia. Oh wait.

Naples.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

St. Petersburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Goldsboro


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Oslo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Omsk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kashmir


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rundu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uniopolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Saratov


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Vaasa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ambon


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

*Nakkila* (This one translates to "Wienerton"...so...umm...:lol)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Antwerp


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pretoria


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Augsburg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Genoa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Antarctica


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Athens


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Sim City. No? Okay.

Sydney.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

An HP Laptop said:


> Sim City. No? Okay.
> 
> Sydney.


Why not? I love that game!

Since both cities end in Y.......Youngstown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nome


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> Why not? I love that game!
> 
> Since both cities end in Y.......Youngstown


Because it's not a real city haha.

El Paso


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oakland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dingxi


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Inari


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ionia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arxan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Naples


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Suomussalmi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iskenderun


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Newquay


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

York


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Key West


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tanzania


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Mainz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zaire


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amman


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Novozybkov


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vienna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ancona


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Acheng


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Greenville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eau Claire


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Euclid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Debrecen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nenana


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Antofagasta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Antananarivo


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Osuna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ambon


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nantucket


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tasmania


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anguo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nassau


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ube


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Everglades City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yadgir


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ringgold


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dalian


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Norway


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yongzhou


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zanzibar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rwanda


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Antananarivo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oceanside


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elmira


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Antarctica


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Albania


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Atlantic City


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yemen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Netherlands


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Sarajevo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ordos City


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yerevan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Norway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yonkers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scotland


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Denmark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korat


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Tanzania


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Athens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salem


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Madagascar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Riyadh


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hungary


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yolo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nairobi


----------



## C h e r i e (Nov 28, 2016)

Istanbul


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lausanne


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

England


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dneprpetrovsk


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Dawnstar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rwanda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ainsworth


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hereford


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Denver


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rome


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sarasota


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tampa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Antarctica


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Annapolis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salem


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tacoma


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aarhus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seattle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tulsa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This isn't the alphabetical city and country thread people. 

Seattle


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Toad Licker said:


> This isn't the alphabetical city and country thread people.
> 
> Seattle


Edmonton


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Nicaragua


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anniston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nurnberg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Glendale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

England


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Denmark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kyoto


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Omaha


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Tunisia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Altenstadt


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Tabriz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zurich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Houston


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nome


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

England
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Decataur


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Raleigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hannibal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Luxembourg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glasgow


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Wales


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Secaucus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Samarrah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hamilton


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

New Delhi


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Inverness


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

San Antonio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oregon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nevada


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Arkansas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Smyrna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Antwerp


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ptolemais Hermiou


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uppsala


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aztec


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cardiff


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falmouth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Holland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dalsbruk


----------



## C h e r i e (Nov 28, 2016)

Kagoshima


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amami Island


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bemidji


----------



## nardly (May 21, 2015)

Ireland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Denver


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rome


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eugene


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ergun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nandi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inglewood


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Denver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rexburg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Groton


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nanking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Germany


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nagpur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roseburg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Georgia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Algiers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salem


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

Mexico


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opladen


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Naga


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Adelaide


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ainsworth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hungary


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Youngstown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nairobi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Inverness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Somalia


----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

Auckland


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Duitama


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Antarctica


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amman


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

New York


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kanab


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bradenton


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nigeria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ann Arbor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Robos City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Youngstown


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Namibia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ahwahnee


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Eastbourne


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Easton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Natal


----------



## loldude1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Lebanon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nyack


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kilimanjaro


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Omaha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Antarctica


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Allentown


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

North Korea


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Antarctica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ambler


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Seychelles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shanghai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Islamabad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Djibouti


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indianapolis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seam Reab


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Barbados


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

St. Maarten


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Norway


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yugoslavia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aberdeen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Netherlands


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sudan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nigeria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Annapolis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Slovakia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Arlington


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nanking


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Green Bay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yugoslavia


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Azerbaijan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nanjing


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Garden City


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Youngstown


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Naples


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

South Korea


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Athens


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Saint Paul


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lithuania


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Anchorage


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Egypt


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Toronto


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Oslo


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Olean


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Niagara Falls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Smyrna


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Amherst


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tokyo


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Orlando


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Olive Branch


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Houma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Antarctica


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Alabang


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Guanajuato


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ordos City


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

Yugoslavia 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Anatolia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Albany


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yorkshire


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

England


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Damascus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

San Diego


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Oaxaca


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anjing


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Georgia 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Aruba


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aberdeen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nanking


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Guangzhou


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Uruguay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Youru


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Zamboanguita


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Iceland 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Choco (Feb 12, 2017)

Delhi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iraq


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Qatar


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Romania

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Antarctica


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Amherst


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Tanjay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngstown


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nepal


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Lebanon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Naples


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sudan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nigeria


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Abilene


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Austin


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

New Orleans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Slovakia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anaheim


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Milan


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Newport Beach


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hungary


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Yangon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

New York City


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yalta

(You can just say New York...)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aberdeen


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Nashville


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elkhart


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Thailand


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Kansas City


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nairobi


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ilion


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Namibia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Amherst


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tokyo


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Oslo


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Ordine 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ethiopia


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Algeria


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Aberdeen


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Naples


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Southpaw


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Warsaw


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Winnipeg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Groton


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nanking


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Grenada


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Altoona


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Amarillo


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Omagh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hati


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ionia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Antarctica


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Anaheim

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Madrid


----------



## Sherlocking (May 15, 2017)

Dundee ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Evergreen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

karenw said:


> North Korea


:lol - Don't tell Kim Jong Un. His haircut's a fashion felony!

Antofagasta


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anjing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Guayaquil


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Limerick


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kirkland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dayton


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

East Timor


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nuremberg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gianzhou


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

USA


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Andorra


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

amsterdam


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Monaco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ordos City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngstown


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Netherlands 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Strasbourg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Guinea-Bissau


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Uganda


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anjing


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Belgrade


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ezhou


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Ukraine 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

England


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Demarcus


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Scotland


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dakar


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Rome


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

East Sussex


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xiamen


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Norway


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Zanzibar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Romania


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Aachen


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Brasil


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Lebanon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Netherlands


----------



## nietzschemami (Jul 5, 2017)

Turkey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nagasaki


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iceland


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Damascus


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Singapore


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Ecuador

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Russia. You know, I think all the R countries end in the same letter.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Antarctica


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Argentina


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anajing


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Geneva


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Auckland


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dasmariñas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Switzerland


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Davao


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ordos City


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Pohnpei


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iceland


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Damascus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Switzerland


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Denmark


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kaji


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Istanbul


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Latvia


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Arizona


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alaska


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Alabama


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Aroug


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Guam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maldives


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

San Marino


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ontario


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ooh, I like this game! I like geography!

Oregon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Norway


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yugoslavia


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Andalucía


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Athens


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

San Francisco


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sudan


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nepal


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Los Angeles


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sydney


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yerevan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nepal


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Los Baños


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Seychelles


----------



## Goto (Nov 10, 2017)

Split


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thailand


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Dawnstar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Romania


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Astana


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Alabama


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Albany


----------



## 917554 (Nov 21, 2017)

Yemen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

HollowAraman said:


> Yemen
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nunavut


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

Turkey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yadrat


----------



## Jiren (Nov 24, 2017)

Tunisia


----------



## Jiren (Nov 24, 2017)

Antarctica 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Athens


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sri Lanka


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Alabang


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Grand Island


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Denmark


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kitchener


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Romania


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bratislava


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Australia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Arkansas


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

San Diego


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ordos City


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Youngstown


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nigeria


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Baguio city


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nevada


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Kiev


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vienna


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Tasmania


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Arkansas


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Saskatchewan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nepal


----------



## goaldigger (Jan 30, 2018)

Lithuania


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Albuquerque


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Amsterdam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Myanmar


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Rome


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ethiopia


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Alaska


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Mumbai


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Liberia


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Alaska


Ankara


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Sydney!


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Yokohama


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Australia


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Antipolo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ordos City


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

San Francisco


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Omaha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alaska


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Antalya


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Akron


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Niger


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Romblon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Norway


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Nigeria


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Albany


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Netherlands


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Singapore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ellis Island


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Denmark


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Kiribati


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Indonesia


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Atlantic City


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yuba City


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yanali


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Iran


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nebraska


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Auckland


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Damascus


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Siena


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Amsterdam


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Manila


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Albany


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yugoslavia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alaska


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bali


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iceland


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

Denmark


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Kenya


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Monaco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oceanville


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Edmonton


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

New Zealand


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Denmark


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kiribati


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Iraq


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Qatar


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Rome


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Evergreen


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Nepal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long Beech


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Isn't it Long Beach?

Haiti


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iceland


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Djibouti


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Indonesia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Antilles


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Antilles is not a country or city but a geoghrapical region, so I'm gonna keep going on from Indonesia 

Amsterdam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maldives


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Sweden


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nigeria


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Australia


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Albi


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Istanbul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lebanon


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

New York City


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yorkshire


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

El Paso


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Flin Flon


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Nairobi


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ireland


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Denizli


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

India


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Aberdeen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Netherlands


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Somalia


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Appenzell


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lithuania


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Antipolo


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Oklahoma City


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Niger


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Rome


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Edinburgh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Haiti


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Iran


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Nicosia


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Afghanistan


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Norway


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yartsevo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ordos City


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yalova


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alaska


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Aydın (I decided to put a picture about cities I write.)


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Norway


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yakutsk (I decided to put a picture about cities I write.)


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Kansas city


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yozgat (I decided to put a photo about cities I write.)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Truro


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Orlando


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Oslo (I decided to put a photo about cities I write.)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oceanshore


----------



## Not Human (Apr 1, 2018)

Ebina


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alemany


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I couldn't find a city called Allemany on Google. I'm continuing from Ebina.

Adelaide


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ethiopia


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Azerbaijan


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Netherlands


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Syria


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Antarctica


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Arizona


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Abu Dhabi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iceland


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dumaguete


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Ethiopia


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Artvin


----------



## Boketto (Mar 10, 2018)

New York


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Kansas City


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Yekaterinburg


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Greece


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Edinburgh


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Homs


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

San Francisco


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ontario


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Oxford


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dasmariñas


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Shanghai


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Istanbul


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lima


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Aleppo


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Oklahoma City


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Nuremberg


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Greenland


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Deutschland


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Datça


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Acapulco


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Odessa


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nizhny Novgorod


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Odessa's last letter is "A", not "N"  So I'm continuing from "A".

Ağrı


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ireland


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Dubai


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Israel


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Lebanon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Eritrea


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Aiken


----------



## Edwirdd (May 12, 2018)

**** Sapiens Sapiens said:


> Odessa's last letter is "A", not "N"  So I'm continuing from "A".
> 
> Ağrı


buranın ağrı olduğuna emin miyiz :um


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Edwirdd said:


> buranın ağrı olduğuna emin miyiz :um


Fotoya sağ tıklayıp "Google içinde resim ara" de, benzer görsellerde Ağrı fotoğrafları çıkıyor. Devasa Ağrı Dağı orada, o yüzden çok şaşırmamıştım ben.


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Nevşehir


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Rostov


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alabama


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Amsterdam


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Malaga


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Bern


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Malaga's last letter is A, not B. So I'm continuing from A.

Asahikawa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Arkansas


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Saigon


----------



## Tealing (May 30, 2018)

Nantes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Strasbourg


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Galway


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yemen


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Nemmersdorf


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

Finland


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Denmark


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kathmandu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ukraine


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Edirne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

England


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Dallas


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Salerno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opladen


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

New York City


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yokohama


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ostrava


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yokohama's last letter is "A", so I'm continuing from that.

Ankara


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Antarctica


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Amsterdam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Malaysia


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Austria


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Athens


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Sydney


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yemen


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

New York City


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Yuguslovia


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Sorry Yugoslavia


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Amsterdam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maldives


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Santee


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Estonia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Afghanistan


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nigeria


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Algeria


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Aktobe


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Belarus


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Stockholm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maldives


----------

